# Lee Harvey Oswald...innocent



## Bfgrn (Feb 13, 2010)

Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963 
The accused but never convicted assassin of John F. Kennedy.

It will remain that way for eternity...

Posters are welcome to voice their opinions, but it will not change Oswald's status...

Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts.
Daniel Patrick Moynihan


----------



## elvis (Feb 13, 2010)

You will remain a dumbfuck for eternity.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 13, 2010)

You mean we can't dig his ass up and put him before a firing squad?
Dammit, always a downside to those civilized countries.

We did get retribution on his behalf though, as we locked up jack ruby until he died.


----------



## groupthink (Feb 13, 2010)

but he did it...  we mussnt question that.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 13, 2010)

groupthink said:


> but he did it...  we mussnt question that.



now there you go, starting an argument already.

clownlite creativedreams(needs no changing) or 911insidenutjob will be along directly to argue with you I am sure.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to menbtion groupthink, I am either an official booooosh dupe, a dept of defense disinformation agent, or a stupid troll, depending on who you ask.

Oh, and 911insidenutjob claims to have business cards that say "SUPER-Genius"

welcome


----------



## groupthink (Feb 13, 2010)

lets go over the facts...

LHO shot jkf by himself.. those are the facts.

the warrent commision should have ONLY consisted of those 2 sentances ONLY.


you cannot debate facts folks.  it is so disrespectfull to JFK to say skull and bones and the CIA killed him...


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 13, 2010)

The warren Commission is absolutely correct in it's determination that Oswald acted alone to kill President Kennedy. Former President Ford (a member of the warren commission) was correct in his 'after the fact' statement that it didn't matter what they did, it would never be accepted by the lunatic fringe. he said; "there are still people creating crackpot theories surrounding the assination of Lincoln". 
The warren commission's only fault, as groupthink points out, is that they wasted too much money and took to long to come to an official conclusion. The free lunches and the prestige probobly tempted them to milk the job to the very end.


----------



## groupthink (Feb 13, 2010)

LHO acted alone....

case closed...  

i think alot of the crazy conspiracy theorists may have been brainwashed by this documentary..

JFK II


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, in all fairness, the thread was created on the premise that since he was never convicted of it, technically oswald remains innocent.

The OP never addresses whether Oswald did it or not. Since he was never convicted, he remains innocent for eternity, claims the OP.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 13, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Well, in all fairness, the thread was created on the premise that since he was never convicted of it, technically oswald remains innocent.
> 
> The OP never addresses whether Oswald did it or not. Since he was never convicted, he remains innocent for eternity, claims the OP.



OJ is innocent as well. He was acquitted.


----------



## groupthink (Feb 13, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in all fairness, the thread was created on the premise that since he was never convicted of it, technically oswald remains innocent.
> ...



well...we all agree he was set up by the white man.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 13, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in all fairness, the thread was created on the premise that since he was never convicted of it, technically oswald remains innocent.
> ...



Quite true, as well as those somali pirates that were shot without a trial.
Jack the ripper- innocent!
Zodiac-innocent!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 13, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Yer forgetting Osama.

He hasn't been convicted either.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 13, 2010)

groupthink said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



That would be me. I did that to him.

Pretty damn good move on my part, no?


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 13, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Abso-freaking-lutely! How could I forget good ole 'sama'?
You know, there are a lot of innocent killers out there...scary really!


----------



## California Girl (Feb 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> You will remain a dumbfuck for eternity.



Damned good point, and factually accurate.


----------



## elvis (Feb 13, 2010)

groupthink said:


> lets go over the facts...
> 
> LHO shot jkf by himself.. those are the facts.
> 
> ...



oh, so some people think Bush and Kerry shot JFK?


----------



## Modbert (Feb 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> oh, so some people think Bush and Kerry shot JFK?



Actually, it was The Comedian.


----------



## elvis (Feb 13, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > oh, so some people think Bush and Kerry shot JFK?
> ...



What about Hillary?  She went to Yale.  Was there a female version of the skull and bones/


----------



## Modbert (Feb 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> What about Hillary?  She went to Yale.  Was there a female version of the skull and bones/



 Nope, it was The Comedian.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2hNhM3dHB4]YouTube - Watchmen Intro [HQ] - The Times They Are A Changin'[/ame]

See: 2:44 - 3:05


----------



## groupthink (Feb 13, 2010)

LHO was sent to hell for killing JFK..  jesus was like.... aw hell naw nigga...get yo ass down there!.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 13, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> The accused but never convicted assassin of John F. Kennedy.
> 
> It will remain that way for eternity...
> ...



That much is true.  He was never convicted.  Nice job; I guess that proves there were multiple gunmen, Pentagon influence, CIA involvement, and a coverup of proportions that would boggle the mind.  

I see you've been taking lessons from Curveloser.


----------



## elvis (Feb 13, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> ...



yeah.  Hitler was never convicted either.  maybe he'll start a thread saying hitler 1889-1945 innocent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

elvis said:


> You will remain a dumbfuck for eternity.



Yes Elvis your right,YOU will remain a dumbfuck for eternity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

groupthink said:


> LHO was sent to hell for killing JFK..  jesus was like.... aw hell naw nigga...get yo ass down there!.



actually its people like LBJ,DICK NIXON,GERALD FORD,J EDGAR HOOVER and many others that are in hell right now for the killing of JFK and in the participation of his coverup fool..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > You will remain a dumbfuck for eternity.
> ...



its only factually accurate that your as big an idiot moron as he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

groupthink said:


> lets go over the facts...
> 
> LHO shot jkf by himself.. those are the facts.
> 
> ...



No idiot think,the CIA killed JFK and it was a conspiracy and oswald had nothing to do with it,those are the facts.

the warren commission covered it up,those are the facts.
whats disrespectful to JFK and is being a coward as well is to be like you lone gunmen apologists and say that oswald was the loen assassian.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> groupthink said:
> 
> 
> > lets go over the facts...
> ...



links please?


----------



## elvis (Feb 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > groupthink said:
> ...



9/11rimjob will now cite countless alex jones links.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just find it amazing that LHO's citizenship was reinstated after defecting to the USSR in '59. Or is that just no biggie?


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 15, 2010)

elvis said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



His slinky broke, doesn't have anything else to do.......

alex jones is the vice king of all nutjobs, jesse ventura is the king.

Alex jones is the king of all liars though, jesse is just a mindless dupe that has access to the media.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

Said1 said:


> I just find it amazing that LHO's citizenship was reinstated after defecting to the USSR in '59. Or is that just no biggie?



see unlike these other idiot fools you can think for yourself.thats one of the things thats laughble about the whole coverup is that he should have been arrested and prosecuted the  minute he got off the plane but wasnt cause he was an intelligence agent.This was during the height of the cold war where he went to russia and denounced his citizenship and amazingly, he gets back into the states with no problem.yet these idiots cant see that he should have been arrested for that like any normal citizen would have.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think he was what he said was, a Patsy - wheather he acted alone or not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

Said1 said:


> I think he was what he said was, a Patsy - wheather he acted alone or not.



Like I said,your one of the very few people here that isnt an idiot in denial who can think for themselves instead of automatically accepting the lies and propaganda of the corporate controlled media what they tell you and can actually think outside the box.There was never a shread of evidence that he had anything to do with it and yeah he was exactly what he said he was,a patsy.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 15, 2010)

That's where I disagree. I DO think he had something to do with it, but his role is not clear, at least not to me - and it's obvious he KNEW he was a small cog in a very big wheel. Given that he died almost immediately, the stuff about his past could have been complete, made-up bullshit, too. Maybe his wife was the real secret agent? :huh:


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 15, 2010)

groupthink said:


> lets go over the facts...
> 
> LHO shot jkf by himself.. those are the facts.
> 
> ...



Only if you ignore the testimony of the cop that rushed into the school book depository only  moments after the shooting and found LHO in the basement break room.  People were on the stairs had hadn't seen him come down and the elevator took a minimum of two minutes to get from the 6th floor to the basement so he didn't come down that way.  I ask you, how did he get to the basement so fast and not even be out of breath?

He'd spent all morning in the breakroom waiting for a phone call, other witnesses testified to that.  Shortly after the shooting, he left the school book depository, knowing by that point that he'd been set up.  I still don't know why he was at the theater when they caught him.

He was the first prisoner in history to have the time he was being transported broadcast.  Then, when Jack Ruby got held up, the didn't transport him ontime.  They waited until Jack Ruby got there, furthermore a door that is always locked was "accidentally" left open so Jack could come in and shoot him.  

Sorry, too many questions in that one for me to buy the story that LHO shot JFK.

And the fact that Kennedy's brain disappeared.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> groupthink said:
> 
> 
> > lets go over the facts...
> ...



exactly.well said,thats what proves there isnt a  shread of evidence he couldnt have pulled the trigger,not to mention the scope was found badly misalinged and was a piece of crap incapable of doing the shooting.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was what he said was, a Patsy - wheather he acted alone or not.
> ...



Too god damn funny...

No evidence except for his hand print on the gun found in the building where he works and a ballistic trace of the bullet to the gun that was found in the place where he worked that happened to bear his palm print.

You're right, there isn't a "shread" or evidence--or even a shred if you want to use English--but there is a fucking mountain of evidence dipshit.  Try opening your eyes.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Said1 said:
> ...



So explain how he got down seven stories in just a few seconds without being seen and without being out of breath?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Trust me your making a mistake debating with this guy.He is a disinformation agent.He goes around trolling on message boards everywhere posting lies and bullshit about 9/11 constantly defending the official version.when confronted with evidence and facts like you just gave him,he runs off with his tail between his legs when defeated and posts all kinds of lies to try and save face in his posts like the troll he is.in fact,dozens and dozens of people laugh at this troll at this other message board because of his constantly stupidity he displays when he cant refute the facts and evidence.

 This guy spends like 14 hour days going to all these message boards EVERYWHERE like the disinformation agent troll he is. You'll find all this out yourself when you try debating him.He just goes everywhere to all those boards seeking attention.pretty sad life he has.He'll just insult you and call you names when he cant refute the evidence as you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



yet another example of tremendous irony............


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

you should marry candy corn trollboy slack idiot,he is the one person out there as huge a troll as you are,you two are perfect for each other.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


*
To illustrate who shows up and who runs, a simple question 9/11...what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11?  

Silence!*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 15, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Don't have to; his gun with his palm print, matched forensically to the bullet that killed JFK, was found in the building where he worked.  To put it in terms of litigation; 

*SLAM DUNK!!!​*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



*I'll send his ass packing just like I sent yours packing a long time ago asswipe.  I see you've never recovered from my asking you about the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11.  

Oh well, just go on sniping from the cheap seats; its the only trick you've got left in what was already a very small repertoire of come backs.  I enjoy knowing you're on the wrong side of everything...you're like the Ted Baxter of history insofar as if you're on the other side of an argument from me, I know I'm correct.

*


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It was his gun, of course it had his print on it.  What you don't believe anybody has ever been framed?

And as I understood it, that magic bullet was pristine, hardly something that had ever really been shot out of a gun.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 16, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> ...



I never said or forwarded any of those things. I posted proof that the highest levels of government had already decided what the people should be told. And, I simply and logically showed that the single bullet theory, which is absolutely critical to Oswald being the lone assassin is a hoax. 

It appears none of the evidence I posted had any impact on you...

Here's a book just for you...The Emperor's New Clothes


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



i told you he would expose himself as the disinformation agent  he is. In his OWN words,you SLAMMED dunked him. Notice how he evaded the facts and did not adrress your point since it proves his version of events wrong? yeah obviously he doesnt believe anybody has ever been framed in their whole life before by policemen. He also conviently leaves out the detail that the dallas police only found the palm print 2 days later AFTER the FBI had custody of the rifle,Easy as hell to go to the morgue and put his palm print on it.as your finding out,anything that proves him wrong,he'll ignore though and post something to try and save face in his posts..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



He wont read it,anything that proves he is cluess on what he is talking about and proves him wrong,he ignores.something the lone gunmen theorists also conviently ignore is that the photographs show there was a gunmen firing a rifle shot taken by onlookers behind the picket fence and that even the house select committe on assassinations said there was a second gunman involved,yet the government ignores that the HSCA concluded and still to this day,concludes that oswald was the lone assassain.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Framed?  You've got to be kidding.  And his reason for leaving the scene, going home getting his revolver, how many cabs did he ride from the TSBD to the Texas theater--3?.  Shooting a cop on the way.  I'm sure all of that was a set up also.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I hope the new healthcare bill passes, you obviously need help; and a quiet place to lay down.  

Fact....his gun killed Kennedy.
Fact....his gun had his prints on it.
Fact....his gun had nobody else's prints on it.

*SLAM DUNK BITCH!!!​*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



No you posted, as far as I have seen, a memo to Bill Moyers.  
Think for just a second; you're part of a coup d'etat and the moment after its over, you're going to write a memo detailing how to cover it up?  

It was, in all likelihood a continuity of government framework he was working on.  Scientists tell us that in 98.3 % of a ll coup d'etats, there is no memo written afterword. 

Check please.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2010)

the troll is back for some more ass beatings from you guys again.lol.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*
I really don't have much skin in this game but I can't get over the fact that they would frame an Ex-Marine--whoever "they" are.  Further, when I see the caliber of those who believe your loose version of events, I feel supremely confident in the Warren Commission.  If they can believe that 3 buildings were wired for demo on 9/11, they are mentally insane; when they align themselves with you, it makes you look just as imbalanced.  Sorry; but you are running for office here and the Klan and PETA are both endorsing you.  *


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2010)

yep back for more ass beatings I see.glad to hear you love them so much.lol. btw candycorn troll boy.the ass beatings you get all the time are proven even more so on this thread in the fact that this last november when the corporate controlled media was propagating the lie that oswald was the lone assassian,even THEY had to admit  at the end of the program and post the figure that 70% of americans no longer accept the offical version.lol.you still want to continue making yourself look like the prized idiot you are on this thread by defending the faiory tale warren commission report? lol. we both know you will cause you would not get paid if you didnt.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> yep back for more ass beatings I see.glad to hear you love them so much.lol. btw candycorn troll boy.the ass beatings you get all the time are proven even more so on this thread in the fact that this last november when the corporate controlled media was propagating the lie that oswald was the lone assassian,even THEY had to admit  at the end of the program and post the figure that 70% of americans no longer accept the offical version.lol.you still want to continue making yourself look like the prized idiot you are on this thread by defending the faiory tale warren commission report? lol. we both know you will cause you would not get paid if you didnt.



So...now I'm being paid to both endorse the 9/11 Commission Report as well as the Warren Commission Report?  Pretty good work if you can get it.  

I think all those years of riding the short bus took a toll on you Dennis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2010)

oh your lies may work on your fellow bush dupes cornboy but they dont work on me and others here.yet you love to come back for countless ass beatings.I love it.lol.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 16, 2010)

I almost bought a short bus a few years back. The wife wouldn't let me.

I wanted to take it into the city, stop at street corners, open the door and see who got on.........


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh your lies may work on your fellow bush dupes cornboy but they dont work on me and others here.yet you love to come back for countless ass beatings.I love it.lol.



So...what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11?  Hmmm.

I'm guessing this is where you get off the short bus Mr. Retardo.

Case Closed;
*
Check Please!!!​*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > oh your lies may work on your fellow bush dupes cornboy but they dont work on me and others here.yet you love to come back for countless ass beatings.I love it.lol.
> ...



Wow, where did he go?  What a pussy.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 16, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You're confused. First, I never said or implied that anyone involved in drafting or writing the Katzenbach memo; the FBI, White House or Justice Dept, were involved in the assassination. 

But, the memo does show that those entities did 'conspire' to make sure the official government story was that Oswald was the lone assassin, and no one is still at large.

Here's some background info:

-------------------------------------------------
_It's important to understand that from the very beginning, officials of our governtment did not want a true investigation and made every attempt to "make the public satisfied that Oswald was the assassin."

There may be no other document that makes it more clear that there was no interest in a true investigation by the highest federal authorities and it was issued just days after the assassination. A memo prepared by Walter Jenkins reflects his conversation with J. Edgar Hoover where Hoover makes this telling statement:

            "The thing I am most concerned about, and Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so that they can convince the public that Oswald is the real assassin."

    This conversation occured on November 24, 1963, one day prior to Katzenbach's memo below. Meanwhile, Hoover himself wrote a glaring similar memo on the same day that reads:

            "The thing I am most concerned about, and SO IS Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so that WE can convince the pubic that Oswald is the real assassin." (HSCA, vol 3, pp 471-473. This memo was apparently prepared by Hoover at 4 pm.)

    A third memo written by the FBI's Courtney Evans on November 26th mentions that Hoover himself drafted the Katzenbach memo. (North, "Act of Treason")_
-------------------------------------------------------

Second: On the other thread I posted a great deal of information that challenges the validity of the single bullet theory; Warren Commission Exhibits, pictures and documents.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2005409-post107.html

What you really need to understand is how crucial the single bullet theory is. If the single bullet theory is not valid, then the Warren Report is not valid. Even the author of the single bullet theory, Arlen Specter, said so. 

Based on the wounds to the President and the Governor, the weapon's capability to fire off rounds, and the time frame of reactions to those wounds the Zapruder film imposes allows for only two possibilities...one bullet hit JFK and Connolly OR there was at least a second gunman.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> The accused but never convicted assassin of John F. Kennedy.
> 
> It will remain that way for eternity...
> ...



Absolutely correct...

John Wilkes Booth is also innocent
So is Adolph Hitler


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



No, it shows a memo from one person to another person.

Check Please.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> groupthink said:
> 
> 
> > lets go over the facts...
> ...


wow, you are so fucking stupid you can't even recognize sarcasm?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> the troll is back for some more ass beatings from you guys again.lol.


about time you admit you are nothing but a troll


----------



## elvis (Feb 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh your lies may work on your fellow bush dupes cornboy but they dont work on me and others here.yet you love to come back for countless ass beatings.I love it.lol.



whatever you say, RED.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 16, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



First you jump the shark; assuming the 'memo' automatically indicates participation in a conspiracy to kill the President. THEN you jump it again with a naive statement that this same 'memo' with national security implications from the assistant Attorney General of the United States to the special assistant to the President of the United States NOW is just a memo from one guy to another...WOW

You were right...you really don't have much skin in this game...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*
Well, you can believe what you wish, I can't stop you nor would I want to.  The bottom line is that if you're a conspirator in something, you don't write a memo about it; much less if the conspiracy is to quell an investigation or talk about quelling an investigation, or prophecize about the potential quelling of an investigation or whatever it is you are going to accuse me of doing next.  

Much like curvelight, you focus on trivial matters that nobody gives a flying fuck about; seriously; who gives 2 shits?   

I really don't mean to be dismissive (although I admit there is no way to do that without seeming as though I am doing just that) but wow...you have a memo between two men and you equate it to not only two people but between two departments of the Executive and from there it trumps up into some sort of cover up.  And tomorrow between 12 an 3, 9/11Nutjob will be here with his usual "yeah buddy" refrain which, believe me, does nothing except cause injury by association to you pal.  SO you have a memo and the agreement of a brain damaged bigot.  

Meanwhile, I have a rifle tied ballistically to the bullets that killed the President with LHO's palm print on it and found in the place where he worked.  

Does anything else really matter?  

I'm sure you'll tell me it does.

Newsflash...It don't.

Check please.*


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



FLASH... Legal definition of a conspiracy: An agreement between two or more persons to commit an illegal or unlawful act, or to achieve a legal act but by illegal or unlawful means.

FLASH...guilt by association is simply ignorance. I am neither of those people you mention, if you can't discern that FACT, you need to visit a psychiatrist. 

FLASH...On the last thread I provided a White House recording of a telephone conversation between President Lyndon Baines Johnson and FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover, the contents of which reinforce that the genesis of the memo's intent came right from the top.

FLASH...You are welcome to include Lee Harvey Oswald in the crime, BUT for Oswald to be the LONE assassin, the single bullet theory MUST be true. I can't overstate that FACT.

FLASH...the Warren Report claims the first wound of the single bullet hit Kennedy in his neck...it did NOT. I entered his back, 4-6 inches LOWER and closer to the center-line of his body then the Warren Report claims.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
HERE is the wound according to the Warren Commission







------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the ACTUAL wound


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY

Check please.

When we started this conversation I said I'd be happy to read what you have.  I did; I remain unconvinced.

Like everybody else, you could produce 50 photographs, draw 1,000 more conclusions, and it still won't change the equation:

RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY

----

So let me guess what you're NOT going to say....that somehow somebody got his gun, got into the building where he worked, didn't leave any prints, killed the President, got away with nobody seeing him and committed the perfect crime.  Ahh.  

RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY
RIFLE + PALM PRINT + OWNERSHIP + LOCATION = GUILTY


Noting is going to change the equation.  Sorry.
*


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Honestly, do you have some kind of reading comprehension problem, or are you so close minded and fearful of facts, that you continue to ignore even the basics of what I am saying?

To expedite, I *GAVE you Oswald* as ONE of the assassins, but NOT the LONE assassin. 

I have a serious question. Please explain the type of thought process you use to ignore the obvious discrepancy of the location of the first wound according to the Warren Commission and the ACTUAL wound in the President?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*If there was a second assassin, there has been zero ballistics evidence that their bullet made a hit since all bullets were tied to Oswald's rifle.  Is an assassin who doesn't assassinate still an assassin?  

If you don't have a bullet hitting the body, you don't have a 2nd assassin.

Sorry.*


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Feb 17, 2010)

"Innocent" and "Not Guilty" are two entirely different things.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



If you claim two victims were hit by the same bullet, but don't have wounds that line up and victims that don't react to those wounds in a manner that NEEDS to exist, you don't have a closed case. The ballistic metallurgy test methods in 1963 were primitive. Add to that an autopsy that didn't dissect and track the President's wounds and you have left TOO many doors open. 

Here is a modern study of the ballistic evidence.
http://en.scientificcommons.org/26029371 

NOW, you can continue diversion and excuses, but you need to explain away the FACT the ACTUAL entry wound is 4-6 inches LOWER than the Warren Report's entry wound. WHY did the Warren Commission move the wound?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*
Ahh now the ballistic methodology is called into question.  It just literally never ends with you guys; does it?  
All conspiracy theorists eventually get to the point of being tiresome bores.
Look behind you to see if you can recognize that point.

When you find a bullet traced to a second gun, call me.  

Have a good day.

Check please.
*


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I see, as you'd already determined from the start, I'm just a hopeless 'nut' to be dismissed, lumped and categorized as one of 'those' people. You on the other hand are merely a noble sane person faced with the uncomfortable task of having to break the news to me.

Along the way, you continued to tie me to people I have nothing to do. But their outlandish speculations forwarded as absolute truths also had to be hung on me...I am one of 'those' people.

So candycorn, here is the real truth...

All I asked of you is to use YOUR eyes, and YOUR brain. I have not forwarded anything that isn't a FACT. I gave you evidence from the very Warren Commission you promote and government evidence from public domain you can see with your own two eyes. Yet you are not able to see ANY anomalies. I asked no 'faith' on your part. I did not ruled out Oswald as _an_ assassin. But here we sit; right where started; we never left the starting gate.

Maybe you were in Dallas on that awful day, or part of the investigation or a member of the Warren Commission. I was NOT. I'm only able to see the obvious evidence that requires only MY vision and MY judgment. 

So really what you are forwarding to me is faith and unquestioning statism. I should never believe my own eyes and my own brain if the state says I'm in error. And of course we must never question our government. If I don't believe what the state tells me, then I most surely must be a nut. If the state says my 'neck' in in the middle of my back, only a 'nut' would question that!

Thank you for setting me straight...and sieg heil to you and yours...



"The great enemy of the truth is very often not the lie -- deliberate, contrived and dishonest -- but the myth -- persistent, persuasive and unrealistic."
*President John F. Kennedy*


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


except the wounds DO line up, dipshit


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I'm sorry, you're right Dive, the state says they line up...so they MUST line up, why bother looking at actual autopsy photos of the wound. The state provided an artist rendering, THAT is what really happened...


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


this is why your known as a dipshit, its not just the state that says that
you are doing what the troofer assholes do, you are looking at minutia and pointing out minor errors in the reports to make your claim of something that was never concluded

grow a brain sometime, asswipe


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Why is it anytime you disagree with a conspiracy theorist they break out the Nazi card?

Anyway, as I stated, there is no way I can state what I think about you and not coming off as being dismissive.  I see I lived up to my prediction.  I really do wish you well but you can spout off as much about the difference between neck and back and drum up memos into cover-ups as much as you want; until you have a bullet from a 2nd gun, you ain't got squat dude. 

And yes, by the way, I do stand by the fact that you have such mental midgets on your side, you need first to impeach them before anybody takes you seriously.  

I would love to hear how you think all of this was pulled off (never finding the 2nd bullet, never finding the 2nd gunman, never finding conclusive evidence of the presence of a 2nd gunman etc... but you have to understand, its just conjecture.

I think, and this is just me talking...where you made your mistake was in thinking you were going to get somewhere with conclusion drawing.  Not gonna happen.  Sig heil or whatever confirms your underlying feelings all along.  But thats up to you; not me.  

Anyway, if you want to provide a plausible explanation as to why one guy got away (and to quote Warden Norton from Shawshankd) and disappeared like a "Fart in the wind" and poor LHO took cabs, buses, and wound up in a theater after popping a policeman; I promise to read every word.  If you want to give us a good alternative to the WCR, please do so, I'll read every word.  

But seriously you need to do more than what you've done and lay off the Nazi references, you look like a damn fool.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Of course...you've already determined I am the fool and you are the smart person. 

I bet I know where I was mislead...it was that stupid damn professor in college I had when I minored in anatomy/physiology...he lied...he said the third thoracic vertebra was in the back, not the neck.

I feel relieved...but now I know I need to visit an optometrist...

I am unable to see that these wound are in the same place... 

Warren Commission Exhibit CE 386 (artist rendering)
















I know...hey, maybe President Kennedy was a hunchback!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2010)

gee, ever think of the possibility that the artists rendering was in error?

:doh:


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> gee, ever think of the possibility that the artists rendering was in error?
> 
> :doh:



Well, to play the "game", we all know that only governments lie, mislead, obfuscate, wink, nudge, cross their fingers, and make mistakes.  YouTube video producers...all are Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*You can be sarcastic or you can present your narrative for the events; the choice is yours. 

Are you going to do so or is it just your intent to do the "innuendo" thing ad nauseum?
*


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was what he said was, a Patsy - wheather he acted alone or not.
> ...



You are as guilty as the people you are accusing, except you buy into crazy peoples theories, rather than the countless professionals that investigated the crime. You arent capable of thinking outside the box. You just parrot the insane rantings of other crazy people. That makes you a pathetic fucking douche that cant think for himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



thats the logic of ditzcon and candycornboy they have in government conspiracys is that if the state says that it lined up,then it lined up and dont dare say the governments version is wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 17, 2010)

Godboy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Said1 said:
> ...



YOU are as guily as the people who pulled off these government conspiracys in the fact that you defend them to no end no matter how absurd and ludicrous they are.Like Ditzcon,you only see what you want to see and never look at evidence.you only want to hear what the disinformation agents that have penetrated these boards such as candycorn boy tell you cause thats what your comfortable with.

 actually I'm one of the few rare ones here besides the thread starter that CAN think outside the box. you parrot the insane rantings of crazy people like the warren commission and the 9/11 coverup commission.hahahahaha and hate to break it the news to you kid but countless numbers of professionals that are INDEPENDENT that have investigated the crime not affiliated with government agencys dont accept the lone gunmen version,ha ha. your logic is doesnt matter what independent experts and professionals say,only what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell you.you and ditzcon should start your own comedy club.hahahahahahahaha

people like you and ditzcon are so much in denial that your school systems and the mainstream media have  brainwashed you your lives while growing up being taught lies that oswald killed kennedy,that you only see what you want to see cause thats what your confortable with cause the truth would make you shit your pants.lol.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Told you; he's as predictable as birdshit on a freshly washed car and smells pretty much as sour.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


they DID line up, dipshit


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



see your finding out for yourself what dozens of people already know about this guy.That he has reading compreshension problems.Memory problems as well.He never remembers the answers you give to him and just repeats the same thing over and over again because he is close minded and and yes,fearful of facts.this one site I post at that he is at as well,dozens of peopel there laugh at his stupidity he displays like he is here.He always puts words in your mouth of things you never said and crap like that.a complete waste of time to debate.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



bump for truth.  See large print.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The narrative is the Warren Commission story...the false single bullet theory.

The Warren Commission's story of how the President was wounded IS the artist rendering...the Commission never even viewed the autopsy photos, claiming deference to the Kennedy family.

THIS IS what the Warren Commission said happened:












Warren Commission exhibits 385 (left), 386 (center), and 388 (right). Produced under the direction of JFK autopsy physician Dr. James Humes, these drawings represent the Commission's view of the paths of two bullets that struck Kennedy.
(see Warren Commission Volume 16, CE 385, CE 386, and CE 388).

But, it is NOT what ACTUALLY happened, proof?... the holes in the President's clothing and in the President are ACTUALLY in a different location. The actual location creates a path that DOESN'T line up with an exit wound in his neck and then a line through Governor Connolly.






How much clearer does it have to be for you to see that the Warren Commission 'placed' the wound where it would line up with Connolly, NOT where it actually was, because the single bullet theory would not wash.

If you need a narrative, why don't you pay some credence to someone that was actually in the car and wounded?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3-lZNR_yAc]YouTube - Connelly describing his wound in JFK murder[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


LOL
typical troofer, PROJECTIONS


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I knocked 9/11 rimjob down to 9 posts today.  Not bad for government work.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> The narrative is the Warren Commission story...the false single bullet theory.


*
No thats your opinion that it is false.  

Somehow one of your gunmen got away without so much as a hair follicle being left behind and Oswald takes the most peculiar path ever invented after he fired his shots.  If there were more than one gunman; obviously both would have had escape plans that were equally as furtive.  Somehow one guy got away without leaving any sort of trace and Oswald had to kill a cop?  Not buying it.  

Anyway...

Again, I'm just going to ask why don't you just list what you think happened in some reasonable detail?  Or are you going to post a bunch of innuendo about fabrics lining up with holes that may or may not be true, blood splatter patterns, decrying ballistics procedures, blah blah blah.

Just tell us what you think happened thats different from the Warren Commission.  It's been 40+ years; nobody is going to ridicule you especially since you have some expertise in the matter.  I'm sure you've studied the situation and have opinions that are worth hearing.  I would be surprised if you don't.  

Just report; we'll decide.  

Your tactics thus far are more annoying than they are convincing.  Sorry.*


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 17, 2010)

I second candycorn.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> I second candycorn.




*
I mean...I respect him; I really do but the back and fourth we just had now over the last two days or so is like having someone read the Bible and tell you that they agreed with all of the book except for Numbers 3:14 and God didn't speak to Moses in Sinai.  As if the entire holy story hinged on it.  

Okay,I say...tell us what happened in the Wilderness of Sainai?  

But no, he won't do that, he'll keep insisting the meeting took place at a bodega in Cairo.  

Yeetch!
*


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 17, 2010)

> JFK MURDER SOLVED - Remington Fireball XP-100 information
> Note that in this article it is mentioned that the XP-100 was initially designed for a .222 cartridge, exactly as James Files said. Indeed, the XP-100 Fireball was introduced to the market in 1963, but prototypes were available well before. It is not difficult to understand that the CIA would be interested in such a compact, yet such an accurate weapon. Interestingly, the weapon was originally chambered for a .222 caliber cartridge, which is the caliber that James Files used. That caliber was later changed to a .221 cartridge.









JFK MURDER SOLVED - Letter


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > I second candycorn.
> ...



me too, I meant I second your request. i would love to hear something different than the worthless drivel clownlite and 911nutjob post before they insult everyone......

what do you mean g_d didn't speak to moses on sinai?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 17, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



it was really a black helicopter with a loudspeaker and he was shining his spotlight on the ground which was interpreted by moses as a "burning bush"


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 17, 2010)

There is a lot to read through at that link. If you watch the film that has not been botched you will see the shot appears to hit the temple. Jimmy Files claims he took the head shot to the temple with a gun exactly like is pictured above with a Mercury round. It will have to be something that one personally looks at as it is a lot to read through and double check information as you read. It took Rod 26 hours straight to read through everything and double check everything. He has had some serious questions after looking at the whole issue.

You can search for yourselves to see what a Mercury round is designed to do.
http://www.google.com/search?q=merc...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> I second candycorn.



again you need to get married to him.He is the only one on here as big of an idiot troll as you are.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > I second candycorn.
> ...



*I see they opened the dayroom early today.  

Just to finish you off before 11; 

So ,please tell us what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11 if it wasn't AA 77.

I hear the short bus backing up; ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ABOARD!*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

RodISHI said:


> There is a lot to read through at that link. If you watch the film that has not been botched you will see the shot appears to hit the temple. Jimmy Files claims he took the head shot to the temple with a gun exactly like is pictured above with a Mercury round. It will have to be something that one personally looks at as it is a lot to read through and double check information as you read. It took Rod 26 hours straight to read through everything and double check everything. He has had some serious questions after looking at the whole issue.
> 
> You can search for yourselves to see what a Mercury round is designed to do.
> mercury round in a bullet - Google Search



What prison is he in?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

RodISHI said:


> > JFK MURDER SOLVED - Remington Fireball XP-100 information
> > Note that in this article it is mentioned that the XP-100 was initially designed for a .222 cartridge, exactly as James Files said. Indeed, the XP-100 Fireball was introduced to the market in 1963, but prototypes were available well before. It is not difficult to understand that the CIA would be interested in such a compact, yet such an accurate weapon. Interestingly, the weapon was originally chambered for a .222 caliber cartridge, which is the caliber that James Files used. That caliber was later changed to a .221 cartridge.
> 
> 
> ...



the JFK murder has been solved alright RodISHI.It was the CIA,thats been proven.We know it was the CIA cause back in the 70's when the house select committe on assassinations was winding down its investigation,two CIA men came forward and said-We did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? The committe of course did not pursue that lead since it pointed towards government involvement.anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored. a senator that served on that committe Gaston Fonzi wrote about that in his book.He resigned from that commission because of his disgust for the committe ignoring leads of government involvement not pursuing that lead of those two CIA men.He wrote about it in his book THE LAST INVESTIGATION. We also know that cause you can go up to national archives in washington and see those testimonys of those two CIA men are right there. 

Of course people like candycorn and slack jaw will ignore all of what I just said and just thrown childish insults cause they are in denial and dont want to hear the truth. and I also mentioned how E Howard Hunt,a former CIA operative confessed to his son in a tape recording that he was involved in it and the CIA pulled it off earlier.thanks again for posting that link earlier on page one,thats some valuable stuff there.Like the link says so well,anybody who still believes oswald did it,has an IQ below 40.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > > JFK MURDER SOLVED - Remington Fireball XP-100 information
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > I second candycorn.
> ...


wow, ironic projection
you are moving up
LOL


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> the JFK murder has been solved alright RodISHI.It was the CIA,thats been proven.We know it was the CIA cause back in the 70's when the house select committe on assassinations was winding down its investigation,two CIA men came forward and said-We did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? The committe of course did not pursue that lead since it pointed towards government involvement.anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored. a senator that served on that committe Gaston Fonzi wrote about that in his book.He resigned from that commission because of his disgust for the committe ignoring leads of government involvement not pursuing that lead of those two CIA men.He wrote about it in his book THE LAST INVESTIGATION. We also know that cause you can go up to national archives in washington and see those testimonys of those two CIA men are right there.
> 
> Of course people like candycorn and slack jaw will ignore all of what I just said and just thrown childish insults cause they are in denial and dont want to hear the truth. and I also mentioned how E Howard Hunt,a former CIA operative confessed to his son in a tape recording that he was involved in it and the CIA pulled it off earlier.thanks again for posting that link earlier on page one,thats some valuable stuff there.Like the link says so well,anybody who still believes oswald did it,has an IQ below 40.



I do not doubt that it is a possibility. Personally it is not something I will spend time looking deeply into. Like I said previously Rod looked at all the information. Based on his own personal knowledge and experience he came to certain conclusions.

We both recall an old friend telling us of his experiences from years back. He told us his thoughts on the matter. In his mind JFK deserved what he got for what he did to those good men that were left in Cuba to die like dogs and he held no remorse for the loss of him. In that there is a lot more than most care to look it. 

Here is what I look at. Today is today, yesterday is gone and cannot be brought back by men/women. You can look at it all and make your own determination based on the information you discover but it cannot change anything at the present. I believe every American citizen should become informed about any candidate and their full background before they make a vote for any leadership position. Money should not be a determining factor for who our elected leaders are but at this time in history that has been a means for agenda's of certain people who do not always have the best interest of the people to be fulfilled. That is true in many instances as you delve into what is and has been happening.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

RodISHI said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > the JFK murder has been solved alright RodISHI.It was the CIA,thats been proven.We know it was the CIA cause back in the 70's when the house select committe on assassinations was winding down its investigation,two CIA men came forward and said-We did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? The committe of course did not pursue that lead since it pointed towards government involvement.anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored. a senator that served on that committe Gaston Fonzi wrote about that in his book.He resigned from that commission because of his disgust for the committe ignoring leads of government involvement not pursuing that lead of those two CIA men.He wrote about it in his book THE LAST INVESTIGATION. We also know that cause you can go up to national archives in washington and see those testimonys of those two CIA men are right there.
> ...



Nobody blames you there.  Is this Files guy in prison or something?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

RodISHI said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > the JFK murder has been solved alright RodISHI.It was the CIA,thats been proven.We know it was the CIA cause back in the 70's when the house select committe on assassinations was winding down its investigation,two CIA men came forward and said-We did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? The committe of course did not pursue that lead since it pointed towards government involvement.anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored. a senator that served on that committe Gaston Fonzi wrote about that in his book.He resigned from that commission because of his disgust for the committe ignoring leads of government involvement not pursuing that lead of those two CIA men.He wrote about it in his book THE LAST INVESTIGATION. We also know that cause you can go up to national archives in washington and see those testimonys of those two CIA men are right there.
> ...



thank you for addressing my post and giving your thoughts on it and doing so in a mature manner.I wish more people here would be like you and be open minded and willing to think outside the box and not have the mindset that since the mainstream media, government and school systems said so, that its automaticaly the truth. therefore whatever the doctors,policemen witnesses,ballistics and forensic experts say is wrong.thats their logic that so many of them have around here though.

The CIA definetely had more to gain by his assassination more than anybody for sure.after the disasterous bay of pigs invasion failed-and it was the CIA that was responsible for that failure,they lied to kennedy from the very start about it all.when He wouldnt call for military air support after the CIA told him there would be no military involvement,many of the top brass right wingers in the CIA felt betrayed by him and was being soft on communism. after that disaster,Kennedy made a public speech that he threatened to splinter the CIA into a thousand pieces and scatter it to the four winds.That was a major mistake on his part and his undoing.

Thank god we had the disaterous bay of pigs invasion because after that event,Kennedy stopped listening to the advise of the military brass and started listening to his own people on his staff.His aides.and by doing so,listening to them,he averted us from getting into a nuclear war with russia. There were shock waves among people in the CIA when he made that statement he was going to get rid of them.they of course were not about to let that happen thats why the CIA is still around but kennedy is dead.The CIA is the reason the world is in such the mess that it is so the kennedy assassination still affects us today.

Eisenhower even warned the people in his farewell address to be aware of the military industrial complex and guard against its influence on america.americans of course did not heed that warning and ignored it.Its a good thing Kennedty got elected and not Dick Nixon cause Nixon if he had got elected,he would have tried to bomb russia like the CIA wanted JFK to do and WOULD have gotten us into a nuclear war with them.He even admitted in later years saying-I would have gone in. 

See Kennedy inherited the CIA'S war against castro and the bay of pigs from Eisenhower as you already know.It was drawn up during Eisenhowers last year.The CIA they thought their man Nixon would get elected so they already planned the invasion under Nixon.Dick Nixon was running all these secret covert wars for the CIA under Eisenhower when he was vice president under him.so secret,that even Eisenhower did not know about them.So they assumed he was going to get elected and planned the invasion with the thought of Nixon getting elected.when that did not happen,they had to change their plans.

They had it designed under Nixon,where if HE got elected,the invasion would succeed.But when Kennedy got elected,they drew it up so that it would fail so he would look incompetent and the government could say-you guys got the wrong guy in there.They also never thought that kennedy would fire the head brass of the CIA and take full responsibility for the disaster.they thought he was going to play their game and do what he easily could have done but didnt,which is use plausiblie deniability and tell the american people something like-I had no idea this was going on,this invasion was planned by the CIA and I knew nothing about it.He easily could have done that and thats what they thought he would do but what does he do? He stands up in front of the american people and says-I screwed up,I take full responsiblity for this.I knew what was going on and I should have done something about it.that was basically what he told the american people. 

and whats he do after that? he goes and fires Alan Dulles the CIA director.This was unpresidented to go and fire the top brass.That of course was his huge mistake.Dulles later wound up of course being the main overseer in charge of the warren commission.that was like asking the fox to guard the henhouse.same thing.

The president is just a puppet for the military industrial complex.The message sent on nov 22nd 1963 was crystal clear to incoming presidents.do what your told,or end up like kennedy.Kennedy was the last true president we had because he wasnt a puppet for the military industrial complex.Thats the way its suppose to be but its not.He did not do what they told him to do and he paid the price for it.He was stepping on some very powerful toes in washinging.By chance have you seen this video,The Obama Deception? if not,I highly recommend you watch it.It goes into great detail how Kennedy was the last true president we had and why he had to be killed by the CIA and how there is no difference between the two parties.I highly recommend it so much I have the link to it in my sig under MUST SEE VIDEO.here it is,please watch it if you havent seen it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > The narrative is the Warren Commission story...the false single bullet theory.
> ...



I get it, you're asking: WILL YOU PLEASE PICK A CONSPIRACY THEORY AND STICK TO IT?

Your tactics of denial don't shine very favorably on you. Do you think the evidence I posted: the Katzenbach memo, the Warren Commission exhibits, the President's shirt and jacket, the autopsy face sheet and the Death certificate signed by the President's personal physician are bogus? Did you view either of the interviews of Governor Connolly? Did you listen any of the White House telephone recording of a conversation between President Johnson and FBI Director Hoover on 11/29/63?

You're welcome to do your own research and attempt to prove they are counterfeit.

You mention hair follicles...what the heck would the Dallas Police or the FBI do with it? We're talking 1963, the stone age in forensics and crime investigation technology. Poor Lyndon Johnson, a former President of the United States who had access to the best doctors in the world died of a bad heart in 1973, today he would have open heart surgery or a transplant, be home in a week and gain a decade of life.

I have given you enough evidence to show that the single bullet theory is The Emperor's New Clothes. What you choose to believe is your decision. I am perplexed by your refusal to acknowledge the obvious. Sad for you. I guess it's hard to overcome prejudice and dogmatic beliefs. You sure wouldn't want to be called 'one of those people'

As far as catching any other gunmen, no on was even looking...the Dallas Police put out an APB for only one suspect on 11/22/63...Police Chief Jessie Curry admitted that they even knew his name...but that's another story...

Speculation on who did it is for others to figure out. I have some thoughts of my own based on things I've read about Bobby's conversations and investigations. I would start with this question; who had the most to gain from Jack Kennedy's removal? And I don't mean just LBJ. Kennedy resisted invading Cuba on two occasions, had ordered some troop withdrawals from Vietnam shortly before his visit to Dallas, and recent declassified documents and testimony from people close to him say he was going to withdraw all troops from Vietnam, as soon as he secured a second term in the White House. 

President Eisenhower in his final address to the nation warned: "In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist."

Billions of dollars were made in the Johnson escalated full blown Vietnam war, BUT, sadly almost 60,000 young Americans died and hundreds of thousands were wounded and maimed...

"War will exist until that distant day when the conscientious objector enjoys the same reputation and prestige that the warrior does today."
*Jack Kennedy*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



*His disjointed, sophomoric assessment of Kennedy and Cuba was, in a word, "unpresidented" (don't you love it when stupid people try to sound intelligent)?  Four paragraphs and he doesn't mention the Missile Crisis once...in a diatribe about Kennedy and Cuba.  Pretty "unpresidented" stuff.

How's Daniel Ellsburg doing?  The guy who leaked the Pentagon papers. Amazingly, the CIA could get to Kennedy but not Dan Ellsburg?  Wowzers.  

Just one discrepancy in a four paragraph gag-fest.  Now you can see why I don't ignore you; too much good humor to be had by letting you ramble on.  *


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> I get it, you're asking: WILL YOU PLEASE PICK A CONSPIRACY THEORY AND STICK TO IT?


*It would be nice.*



Bfgrn said:


> Your tactics of denial don't shine very favorably on you. Do you think the evidence I posted: the Katzenbach memo, the Warren Commission exhibits, the President's shirt and jacket, the autopsy face sheet and the Death certificate signed by the President's personal physician are bogus?


*No. Open to interpetation for the most part.  Not very interesting on the whole.*



Bfgrn said:


> Did you view either of the interviews of Governor Connolly? Did you listen any of the White House telephone recording of a conversation between President Johnson and FBI Director Hoover on 11/29/63?


*No...I'm not that interested really.  Thanks for posting it though because maybe it was an entree for others.*



Bfgrn said:


> You're welcome to do your own research and attempt to prove they are counterfeit.


*I doubt they are.*



Bfgrn said:


> You mention hair follicles...what the heck would the Dallas Police or the FBI do with it? We're talking 1963, the stone age in forensics and crime investigation technology. Poor Lyndon Johnson, a former President of the United States who had access to the best doctors in the world died of a bad heart in 1973, today he would have open heart surgery or a transplant, be home in a week and gain a decade of life.


*Dude, that was an expression.  I also said he disappeared like a "fart in the wind"; I don't mean that he turned into methane.  LOL*



Bfgrn said:


> I have given you enough evidence to show that the single bullet theory is The Emperor's New Clothes. What you choose to believe is your decision. I am perplexed by your refusal to acknowledge the obvious. Sad for you. I guess it's hard to overcome prejudice and dogmatic beliefs. You sure wouldn't want to be called 'one of those people'


*Still held up on using a USMC veteran as a patsy.
Still held up on one guy having to fight for his life after he popped Kennedy and the other conspirators disappear without leaving so much as a hair...well lets just say they got a way clean.
Still held up on if the Military Industrial Complex was the entity that finally went after Kennedy (and if what your associate 9/11Nutjob says is true--still runs the world), why is Cuba still around?  Why is Communism still around?  Why did we pull out of 'Nam?  Why did we go about 16 years without a major war between '75 and '91?  Why oh why?   

As for the single bullet theory; my response is simple; where are the other bullets?  Where are the other guns?  *



Bfgrn said:


> As far as catching any other gunmen, no on was even looking...the Dallas Police put out an APB for only one suspect on 11/22/63...Police Chief Jessie Curry admitted that they even knew his name...but that's another story...


*The evidence didn't point toward 2nd gunmen since there were no other bullets.  Unless you know something.  The other guy said there was a handgun--a Remington Fireball XP100 that did it and some guy named Files.  Your lapdog 9/11 Nutjob agrees with both of you thus making all of your arguments sound silly.  See what I mean?  Clean up your own house.*



Bfgrn said:


> Speculation on who did it is for others to figure out. I have some thoughts of my own based on things I've read about Bobby's conversations and investigations. I would start with this question; who had the most to gain from Jack Kennedy's removal? And I don't mean just LBJ. Kennedy resisted invading Cuba on two occasions, had ordered some troop withdrawals from Vietnam shortly before his visit to Dallas, and recent declassified documents and testimony from people close to him say he was going to withdraw all troops from Vietnam, as soon as he secured a second term in the White House.


*Yet Kennedy was killed AND we didn't wipe out Cuba.  Somehow they went through the trouble of killing Kennedy because he wouldn't invade Cuba but then we didn't invade Cuba.  Sort of like buying a new car and then parking it in the garage and driving the old one across the country.  It makes no sense.  But I understand you're speculating so it is what it is.*



Bfgrn said:


> President Eisenhower in his final address to the nation warned: "In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist."
> 
> Billions of dollars were made in the Johnson escalated full blown Vietnam war, BUT, sadly almost 60,000 young Americans died and hundreds of thousands were wounded and maimed...
> 
> ...




*That much is true.
Nice, well-thought out response.  

Check Please.
*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



excellent.

Like you said,his tactics are far more annoying than they are convincing.so much so he is a joke.His tactics of denial on government conspiracys show off like the sun out of a storm.

He will never acknowledge the obvious.Like I said,he is an agent that has penetrated these boards.there is this one site that dozens and dozens of people dont reply to him anymore cause of how he blatantly ignores evidence and facts when confronted with them when they dont fit his version of events. He always goes around claiming he is the winner all the time when he has no case whatsoever.

The guy goes around posting at all these message boards spending like 14 hour days  just seeking attention.the worst thing to do is respond to him cause your just taking his bait.only a paid  agent has all those hours in the day to go all these different message boards to derail a topic like he tires to. By all means respond to all the other posters here,but the best thing in the world is to completely ignore this troll like I know many at this one site do with him.

He just wastes your time.hope your time isnt valuable?.Mine is thats why I only talk to the ones open minded and objective willing to acknolwedge everything they were taught in history class was a lie like Rod is willing to do.so many here sadly refuse to do that  and remain in denial though.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



*

Your time is "valuable"...that is the biggest lie you've told yet and for you; that is saying quite a bit.  The only value you seem to have is that one day someone may be able to make use of your organs.  Less of you and more of anybody else is probably a good thing.

Everything they tried to teach you in English class was a waste of time; that is apparent.  Your lack of spelling ability is "unpresidented".  LOL @ U
*


----------



## rr1 (Feb 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



It's not so much that the CIA itself as a whole had the most to gain from JFK's death but that a faction inside the CIA desired his death. Even J. Edgar didn't muck with these particular guys because he knew what they were capable of. He was also complicit in the whole affair for his own reasons. 

Fifteen years ago my wife and I were vacationing in Southern Florida in the Everglades. We had spent four different winters down there in succession since 1994. The second winter in Florida I purchased a boat for use in off-shore and back country fishing. I had met an older retired gentleman the winter previous and a close friendship evolved between the two of us. This older gentleman didn't consider myself and my wife as Yankee's. He said to me one day, "You and ______ are different. You're not like most of them Yankees who come down here and try to bull everybody around." He and many others from South Florida treated us more like their family. This was true of most of the original families we met during the years we spent in the Everglades. They were very gracious and 'looked out' for the both of us. I am to this day endeared to them all and I would very much like to see them again. 

During one of the winters in particular my friend the old man and I had a certain conversation. It involved the taking away of the hook and line fisherman's rights. I wanted to know more about how they were put out of business. He told me James Watt got fired and they put this other SOB in there and he cancelled Watt's agreement on keeping the hook and liner's in there. I told the old man that s.o.b. was the governor from the state I was living in at the time. The old man said to me, "If you can get him down here you won't have to worry about buying him a round trip ticket back home. He won't need it. If you can get this done and get him down here you and your wife will never have to work again as long as you live."

I thought he was joking so I asked him, "___ are you serious?" he responded to me, "You can bet your life on it." I asked him what would happen to the man and he said, "We'll do  the same thing we did to Kennedy." I asked my old friend, "Do you hate him that much?" He said, "It's not a matter of hate. It's a matter of these s.o.b.'s putting the working people of the country out and getting others killed. They come down here making fun of us and then want help to do their dirty work. We help 'em out and then they ditch our asses and get a bunch of good men killed." I asked him "What do you mean get you killed?" He said, "Kennedy and the Bay Of Pigs. Ever heard of that?" I said "Yeah, but I was just a little kid in grade school back then." I asked him about what happened down there (Cuba) and he told me his version and about how Kennedy welched on his promise for air support and then didn't provide it. He inferred that JFK was just another lying politician whom they had helped get in office. "We put him in there and we took him out." I said, "I thought Oswald killed Kennedy." He said, "That's what you're supposed to think. Look, Oswald never fired a shot. OK? And that's all you ever need to know." He was getting upset so I dropped it and we never talked about it again. This is the last time I'll ever say anything about the matter to anyone. As far as I am concerned, it's over with and done.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 19, 2010)

rr1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing important as usual
> ...


*

LHO Owned the rifle that had his palm print that was tied ballistically to the bullet that killed the President.  

That is what we know.

Somehow these guys were pissed enough to commit treason in the most blatant way possible and, if you believe the kookie story, have intimidated every single president since Kennedy, yet after Kennedy was out of the way, they decided not to go into Cuba and have decided not to go into Cuba for about 50 years now.  

Kinda makes you wonder if it was worth it.  LOL

Nice story.  Didn't William Clark replace James Watt?

==============

So now we have; 
Oswald as one of the gunmen
Oswald as none of the gunmen
A second gunman with a pistol that looks like a crossbow.

And 9/11 nutjob agrees with all three of you.  

Keep em coming.

*


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 19, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Didn't William Clark replace James Watt?


No. History of it is in this article. Hope this helps.
PCFFA Fishermen's News Nov. 2008: Offshore Oil Drilling and the Fishing Industry


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2010)

rr1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



does that mean you wont talk to me in more depth about it in a pm? that is some very interesting stuff there. yeah your so right,yeah thats the mistake that everybody makes when you tell them that the CIA did it.they automatically think when you say the CIA killed him that the whole agencys itself authorized it which is not the case.They would never be able to get away with like giving out a memo and telling everybody were going to get rid of kennedy or anything like that.

It wasnt the agency itself that did it but people in high positions of power within the CIA that orchestrated it and pulled it off.these were people in the agency that felt betrayed by Kennedy.Top Brass people planned it and they hired certain agents they knew would keep quiet to pull it off.it wasnt the government itself that pulled it off,but people in high positions of power WITHIN the government.

some people around here,they can admit that there was more than one gunman involved because the evidence is overwhelming there were at least a couple shooters behind the grassy knoll as some witnesses say a gunman firing behind the picket fence.But they dont want to acknowledge their own government did it so they  fool themselves by telling themselves the mob did it but the mob alone couldnt have done it cause they did not have the power to to tell the secret service to change the parade route or make the mainstream media go to sleep.

yeah like you said,Hoover didnt muck with the CIA cause he knew the power they had so he knew better than to cross them.He wasnt involved in the planning of the assassination but he knew it was going to happen just like Johnson did.Hoover was more than happy to participate in the coverup and say oswald did it because Im sure you knew that he hated the kennedys like you would not believe,same as Johnson did.Hoover and Johnson had a lot to gain  by his assassination like the CIA did as well.Hoover and Johnson were long time buddys,they were next door neighbors with each other growing up.they both hated the kennedys with a passion so they were all too willing to participate in the coverup.

The CIA knew that Kennedy wasnt going to give them their war in vietnam they wanted but they knew Johnson would.Thats why after Johnson got elected,a couple days later he signed memo 273 which REVERSED kennedys memo 263 that he signed a couple weeks before his assassination that called for a complete withdrawel of us troops by 1965.Johnsons memo ESCULATED the war in vietnam.Johnson was more than happy to give the CIA the war they wanted that kennedy would not give them cause they did the favor of getting rid of Kennedy for him making Johnson president.they did him that favor so he returned them the favor they wanted.


btw,just yesterday,since i have been on this thread talking about the kennedy assassination,while i was on lunch i asked two of my coworkers who they thought killed kennedy and they said Oswald..I of course could not believe they responded that way and were not aware of anything else except the official version we were taught in schools.It made me feel good that after I explained to him all the facts of the case that have been talked about in this thread by meself and others such as the thread starter,that they now dont believe the official version anymore and noe believe that the CIA did it.They are aware of other government corruption going on in the country so they easily had no problems changing their minds about it all.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> rr1 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Did "meself" (too fucking funny) happen to explain to your co-inmates errrr coworkers why Cuba is still there if, Kennedy was popped because he didn't invade Cuba, removed his support for going into Cuba, and, in your view, the CIA still terrorizes every President since then?  

Probably not since the whole fairy tale is made up to start with.


----------



## Martin Timothy (Feb 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Kennedy was popped



Is that what happened ..well then!


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > I get it, you're asking: WILL YOU PLEASE PICK A CONSPIRACY THEORY AND STICK TO IT?
> ...



Apathy, closed mindedness and false assumptions are not arguments.

You FAIL...

Check please...


----------



## rr1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Candycorn, who were the two agents present in the funeral home with the funeral director with Oswald's body who revealed that they tried to clutch Oswald's hand around the rifle to get a print?

Who was the guy who testified that the attempt failed and said that the only print on the rifle was so smudged and useless that they could not use it for evidence?

Was this the same guy who said there were no other prints on the rifle?

Do you homework before you spout your shit you bank lackey. It's people like you that necessitate the need for the truth to be revealed. And don't think I'm only referring to the subject at hand. (Oswald or Kennedy) Why is there a need for black Ops and Special Forces? Because of the snot nosed punks like yourself who suck the sweat off of a scared banker's ass. Your freaking genius guru ditched all of you didn't he?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



And stunning leaps of logic from a memo (as if someone commiting treason is going to write a memo) to departmental involvement in a coverup and ignoring why one gunman had a perfect escape route and another had to take cabs, busses, and shoot a cop looks pretty lame.  But thats your doing not mine.  You succeed in not helping your cause by not answering such elementary questions.  

But, okay, I see what you're doing so I'll go back to square one.  Here we go...

Okay..after you wrote "who had the most to gain" you wrote the following:


> Kennedy resisted invading Cuba on two occasions



Why did you write that?  I get the feeling you're going to pull a curvelight here and say that you're simply mentioning it for no apparent reason and that the phrase just lept from the keys to the monitor without any input from you...but I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt.  But you see where I'm going with this; it's just now a matter of how much you wish to obfuscate the subject.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 21, 2010)

The phrase "stunning leaps of logic" is much more generous than the reality of what the nutters claim......


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The only one making a stunning leap(s) of logic is you...a symptom of apathy is not absorbing or caring what has already been said. 

You've refused to read, listen to or watch evidence I provided. So we keep having to go back over items that were covered. 

Let me refresh your incurious and closed mind...



Bfgrn said:


> You're confused. First, I never said or implied that anyone involved in drafting or writing the Katzenbach memo; the FBI, White House or Justice Dept, were involved in the assassination.
> 
> But, the memo does show that those entities did 'conspire' to make sure the official government story was that Oswald was the lone assassin, and no one is still at large.



Now, you can keep saying over and over that YOUR stunning leap of logic is mine, but it will still never be true.

The memo does not warrant a charge of treason, specifically defined in the United States Constitution, Article III Section 3:

_   Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court._

Here is the REAL question I want you to answer is: 
Give me ONE reason the government would tell the people of America, our allies and our enemies ANYTHING different than what is in the memo? Regardless of whether it is or isn't true, there is nothing to gain from portraying America as incompetent or worse, as some banana republic where it's leader was murdered by assassins STILL at large.

How IRONIC that the Warren Commission came up with the EXACT SAME conclusion as the memo...

Again, I GAVE you Oswald as _one _of the assassins, BUT, for Oswald to be the LONE assassin, the single bullet theory *MUST* work. It doesn't work. From a ballistic standpoint; the initial entry wound in the President's BACK is lower than the exit wound in the president throat. And it doesn't work neurologically. The only way Governor Connolly's reaction to his grave, massive, invasive and sudden wounds could be delayed, as the Warren Report claims is if Connolly was a quadriplegic or so heavily sedated that it would put him in a semi-comatose state. Ballistically, IF you can convince me that when one bullet passes through two individuals, the location of the initial entry wound is UNimportant, then please enlighten me to that 'logic'.

As far as Cuba, you made another leap, but I may not have been clear enough...



Bfgrn said:


> Speculation on who did it is for others to figure out. I have some thoughts of my own based on things I've read about Bobby's conversations and investigations. I would start with this question; who had the most to gain from Jack Kennedy's removal? And I don't mean just LBJ. Kennedy resisted invading Cuba on two occasions, had ordered some troop withdrawals from Vietnam shortly before his visit to Dallas, and recent declassified documents and testimony from people close to him say he was going to withdraw all troops from Vietnam, as soon as he secured a second term in the White House.
> 
> President Eisenhower in his final address to the nation warned: "In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist."
> 
> ...



Invading Cuba may have satisfied some ideologues in the military, but there wouldn't be much to compel the industrial complex to push for it. Kennedy's unwillingness to invade Cuba provided a profile of the man's thinking. Couple that with his order to bring home 1000 troops from Vietnam in October 1963, you have a course of action that would be very disappointing to anyone looking to make huge profits from a huge war effort.

If you're going to ignore important evidence I provide, that's fine, but that means you abdicate the argument due to ignorance.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*The notion that somehow Cuba would have been spared is silly from every possible angle if the "Military Industrial Complex" was actually responsible for offing Kennedy.  The fact that Cuba is STILL there under Communist rule is pretty much proof that the entire angle was batshit crazy but please don't let facts stand in your way.  

Any news on why Oswald didn't have an escape route where as the other gunman or "gunmen" did?  Ahh; I see.


*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Invading Cuba may have satisfied some ideologues in the military, but there wouldn't be much to compel the industrial complex to push for it. Kennedy's unwillingness to invade Cuba provided a profile of the man's thinking.



Really? Why not?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Here is the REAL question I want you to answer is:
> Give me ONE reason the government would tell the people of America, our allies and our enemies ANYTHING different than what is in the memo? Regardless of whether it is or isn't true, there is nothing to gain from portraying America as incompetent or worse, as some banana republic where it's leader was murdered by assassins STILL at large.


*One reason the government wouldn't tell the rest of the world and the public that there is someone running around free who killed Kennedy?  Pretty easy; only bullets found were tied

to the gun
that had Oswald's prints
that was found
In the building where Oswald worked.  

Were they supposed to make something up to throw red meat to people for no reason?  Stunningly brain-dead position you're digging for yourself.  But if you need more shovels, I'll hand them over to you.
*



Bfgrn said:


> How IRONIC that the Warren Commission came up with the EXACT SAME conclusion as the memo...



*I think something is suspect too; I mean when I was in college all of the people who passed tests--get this--had the same answers that everyone else who passed the test did.  Those who failed; didn't have the same answers I did.  Real conspiracy man.

So you think all 14 (I think it was 14) are lying?  Yes or no.
*


Bfgrn said:


> Again, I GAVE you Oswald as _one _of the assassins,


*No, the overwhelming evidence that he did it GAVE it to me.  
*


Bfgrn said:


> BUT, for Oswald to be the LONE assassin, the single bullet theory *MUST* work. It doesn't work. From a ballistic standpoint; the initial entry wound in the President's BACK is lower than the exit wound in the president throat. And it doesn't work neurologically. The only way Governor Connolly's reaction to his grave, massive, invasive and sudden wounds could be delayed, as the Warren Report claims is if Connolly was a quadriplegic or so heavily sedated that it would put him in a semi-comatose state. Ballistically, IF you can convince me that when one bullet passes through two individuals, the location of the initial entry wound is UNimportant, then please enlighten me to that 'logic'.



*Well, if there was a 2nd assassin, now you're implicating someone destroyed evidence of a 2nd rifle being used???  Find the bullets from the 2nd weapon and you may have something.  

As for the entry wounds and exit wounds and all of that; I think they may have either just straight up botched the autopsy or screwed it up due to meddling and political considerations (wanting an open casket).  After all, he was dead already and they had the gunman in custody.  

Again, strange how one disappears without a trace and Oswald basically runs the eliminator course from American Gladiators when he leaves his sniper's perch.  The only thing that seemed to be missing was Nitro and ICE throwing balls at him as he ran over the balance beams.
*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> The phrase "stunning leaps of logic" is much more generous than the reality of what the nutters claim......



stunning leaps of logic is something you two trolls know nothing about and yeah we know your a nutter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2010)

rr1 said:


> Candycorn, who were the two agents present in the funeral home with the funeral director with Oswald's body who revealed that they tried to clutch Oswald's hand around the rifle to get a print?
> 
> Who was the guy who testified that the attempt failed and said that the only print on the rifle was so smudged and useless that they could not use it for evidence?
> 
> ...



well said.If i were,I would not bother with candy corn troll boy,this guy is a disnformation agent troll that goes around all these different message boards everywhere posting lies and bullshit and ignores evidence and facts and just posts all kinds of b,s to try and save face in his posts when he is losing a debate.matter of fact this one site that he posts at,he is such a joke there,someone made a thread there called IS CANDY CORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? cause of how he blantatly ignores evidence and facts.the worst thing someone can do at this site is respond to him cause he is just seeking attention obviously in the fact that he goes to so many of these sites and posts hours on end all day long.if you take the bait and respond to him,your just feeding the troll.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > The phrase "stunning leaps of logic" is much more generous than the reality of what the nutters claim......
> ...



*Stunningly bad grammar is something that you know too much about apparently.  Your bad spelling is, to use your word, "unpresidented".  Do you really think you are helping your various whacky causes by showing that those who support them couldn't pass a 3rd grade spelling test?  I mean, all kidding aside, if a neutral person were to look at your argument, they would spend 90 minutes trying to figure out what you were trying to spell and two minutes flushing it down the toilet with the other shit.  

Anyway, keep the comedy coming; you're an excellent source of the daily requirements of chuckles.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2010)

rr1 said:


> Candycorn, who were the two agents present in the funeral home with the funeral director with Oswald's body who revealed that they tried to clutch Oswald's hand around the rifle to get a print?
> 
> Who was the guy who testified that the attempt failed and said that the only print on the rifle was so smudged and useless that they could not use it for evidence?
> 
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

rr1 said:


> Candycorn, who were the two agents present in the funeral home with the funeral director with Oswald's body who revealed that they tried to clutch Oswald's hand around the rifle to get a print?
> 
> Who was the guy who testified that the attempt failed and said that the only print on the rifle was so smudged and useless that they could not use it for evidence?
> 
> ...



*If they testified, you should be able to find that information.  Do your own homework.  I'm sure you'll get an answer someday.

I'm not sure what you're talking about bank lackeys for but maybe Oprah can help you with that eventual train wreck.  You should do as your told by your fellow nutjob and ignore me.  Just know the questions will not go away.  *


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


>


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> rr1 said:
> 
> 
> > Candycorn, who were the two agents present in the funeral home with the funeral director with Oswald's body who revealed that they tried to clutch Oswald's hand around the rifle to get a print?
> ...



If you like answering questions, perhaps you can tell us what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11 if it wasn't AA77 as you claim it wasn't.?  You seem to run like a little bitch whenever you're asked the question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2010)

this was a really good thread that Martin made,instead of posting on it and bringing it up to the top I will just post the link here,after all dont need two threads of the same title after all.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...arvey-oswald-did-not-shoot-the-president.html

AGAIN I highly suggest to the people responding to candycorn troll boy to stop replying to him,your just giving him the attention that he seeks by taking the bait,not very smart at all.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> this was a really good thread that Martin made,instead of posting on it and bringing it up to the top I will just post the link here,after all dont need two threads of the same title after all.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...arvey-oswald-did-not-shoot-the-president.html



*Yeah he think MLK offed the President.  And you agree with him; of course you agree with everybody who thinks there was a conspiracy so gee what else is new.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ers-nest-dallas-texas-22-november-1963-a.html

Somewhere theres a coocoo clock that will offer you lifetime employment.  *


​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2010)

I accidently did what I was trying not to do and wound up posting in Martins thread after all so I will post here what it  I accidently posted there.

actually the only real good thing about his thread is that he hit the nail on the head on everything he said about Specter.Spector should be in prison right now for his participation in the coverup of the kennedy assassination.But like Ford who was involved in the coverup of it serving on the warren commission like he did,Like Ford,spector was handsomely rewarded for his participation in the coverup as well with his seat in the state senate that he has occupied for so long.

That thread of Martins is only good for that because of that good point he made other than that its not that good a thread because that picture is very flimsy and hardly proof that it was oswald.However its already been proven in this thread that oswald was what he said he was a patsy so that evil bastard spector SHOULD have to go in front of a jurisdiction just like Martin said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2010)

This was another really good thread that Martin made before his banning.Like I talked about before,many researchers over the years said they believed that last man in that photo was E Howard Hunt who of course like I mentioned before,was a CIA operative for Dick Nixon when Nixon was vice president under Eisenhower.Dick Nixon and Hunt were the only two people were alive that day that could not remember where they were that day.Nixon lied about not being in dallas that day.

For years,Hunt denied it that he was one of those tramps,that last and third tramp you see in those photos.But like I mentioned earlier,on his death bed confession a couple weeks before he died,his son tape recorded him where he confessed that WAS him in those pictures of the three tramps and that he was on the grassy knoll that day. I also mentioned how during the house select committee on assassinations was winding down its investigation in the 1970's that two CIA men came forward and confessed they did it but the commission ignored it and did not pursue the lead cause anything that pointed towards government involvement,they had no interest in which is why Gaston Fonzi a senator on that commission got so disgusted with it,that he resigned from the commission.

thats overwhelimg evidence and facts that troll candycorn boy cant get around that the CIA pulled it off.the CIA did it as I just proved.period.end of discussion.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...sassination-whos-who-on-the-grassy-knoll.html


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> This was another really good thread that Martin made before his banning.Like I talked about before,many researchers over the years said they believed that last man in that photo was E Howard Hunt who of course like I mentioned before,was a CIA operative for Dick Nixon when Nixon was vice president under Eisenhower.Dick Nixon and Hunt were the only two people were alive that day that could not remember where they were that day.Nixon lied about not being in dallas that day.
> 
> For years,Hunt denied it that he was one of those tramps,that last and third tramp you see in those photos.But like I mentioned earlier,on his death bed confession a couple weeks before he died,his son tape recorded him where he confessed that WAS him in those pictures of the three tramps and that he was on the grassy knoll that day. I also mentioned how during the house select committee on assassinations was winding down its investigation in the 1970's that two CIA men came forward and confessed they did it but the commission ignored it and did not pursue the lead cause anything that pointed towards government involvement,they had no interest in which is why Gaston Fonzi a senator on that commission got so disgusted with it,that he resigned from the commission.
> 
> ...


still proving what a dipshit you are


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> This was another really good thread that Martin made before his banning.Like I talked about before,many researchers over the years said they believed that last man in that photo was E Howard Hunt who of course like I mentioned before,was a CIA operative for Dick Nixon when Nixon was vice president under Eisenhower.Dick Nixon and Hunt were the only two people were alive that day that could not remember where they were that day.Nixon lied about not being in dallas that day.
> 
> For years,Hunt denied it that he was one of those tramps,that last and third tramp you see in those photos.But like I mentioned earlier,on his death bed confession a couple weeks before he died,his son tape recorded him where he confessed that WAS him in those pictures of the three tramps and that he was on the grassy knoll that day. I also mentioned how during the house select committee on assassinations was winding down its investigation in the 1970's that two CIA men came forward and confessed they did it but the commission ignored it and did not pursue the lead cause anything that pointed towards government involvement,they had no interest in which is why Gaston Fonzi a senator on that commission got so disgusted with it,that he resigned from the commission.
> 
> ...



So Hunt was in the "sniper's nest" with the Kings?  Boy you sure know how to fuck over your own argument.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> This was another really good thread that Martin made before his banning.Like I talked about before,many researchers over the years said they believed that last man in that photo was E Howard Hunt who of course like I mentioned before,was a CIA operative for Dick Nixon when Nixon was vice president under Eisenhower.Dick Nixon and Hunt were the only two people were alive that day that could not remember where they were that day.Nixon lied about not being in dallas that day.
> 
> For years,Hunt denied it that he was one of those tramps,that last and third tramp you see in those photos.But like I mentioned earlier,on his death bed confession a couple weeks before he died,his son tape recorded him where he confessed that WAS him in those pictures of the three tramps and that he was on the grassy knoll that day. I also mentioned how during the house select committee on assassinations was winding down its investigation in the 1970's that two CIA men came forward and confessed they did it but the commission ignored it and did not pursue the lead cause anything that pointed towards government involvement,they had no interest in which is why Gaston Fonzi a senator on that commission got so disgusted with it,that he resigned from the commission.
> 
> ...



*Zowie, two other nutjobs on this thread disagre with you.  Ya'll should debate each other; I haven't seen any midget wrestling for a while.  *


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2010)

the trolls reunite.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 23, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the REAL question I want you to answer is:
> ...



You can't tool along on your 'mission' ignoring credible evidence I've provided and also be oblivious to simple reasoning parameters like _who, what, where, when, why.
_
WHEN...The 'memo' was written _BEFORE_ much of the evidence was assembled and deciphered. 

WHAT...The 'memo' in the context of NOT having all the evidence assembled and deciphered, indicates _INTENT_ by high levels of government to create a unified narrative irregardless of any forthcoming evidence.

WHY...The credibility, integrity and security of that same government and those same government agencies would be drawn into question and chastised. Also, any questions, discrepancies or doubt would have set in motion a rash of Congressional inquiries and hearings that would bring that same government to a grinding halt. Anything Lyndon Johnson hoped to accomplish as president would be have been obstructed or halted.

IF you had listened to the taped White House conversation I provided you between LBJ and J Edgar Hoover on 11/29/63, you'd be aware that even one week after the assassination Hoover wasn't aware one of the bullets missed the limousine, struck a curb and injured a bystander. Hoover told Johnson 3 shots were fired, two hitting the President and one hitting the Governor. 

WHO...If you had any knowledge of the personalities of Lyndon Johnson and J Edgar Hoover you'd be aware that their vision of the way forward on the Kennedy assassination had nothing to do with truth and everything to do with turf.

The Commission was NOT unified in support of the commission's findings and in particular, NOT in support of the single bullet theory. Sen. Richard B. Russell, Sen. John Sherman Cooper, and Rep. Hale Boggs rejected the so-called single bullet theory. Russell was so incensed,he called President Johnson Sept. 18, 1964 to tell him about what had happened earlier that day at the final official meeting of what Russell called "that dang Warren Commission," of which he was a reluctant member. The recording confirms a well-established fact: Sen. Russell  vehemently disagreed with the so-called single bullet theory, a key aspect of the Warren Commission's 1964 Report on the assassination of President John F. Kennedy. The recording also discloses an amazing fact previously unknown: *LBJ agreed with Russell that the single bullet theory was unworthy of belief.*

You went right over the cliff of logic with your analysis of the President's wounds. You continue to ignore the laws of physics, forensics, ballistics and crime investigation. You can't MOVE wounds to support a theory and you can't make shit up, i.e. (wanting an open casket).

WHY...You continue to be totally oblivious of just how critical the single bullet theory IS to Oswald being the lone assassin. Burt Griffin, a member of the Warren Commission staff, bluntly phrased it: "To say that [JFK and Connally] were hit by separate bullets is synonymous with saying that there were two assassins."

Logic, critical thinking and problem solving are not your strong suit...your alphabet would start with Z...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2010)

something else that the  troll ignores and never will accept is that it was proven impossible to do the shooting that oswald allegedly did and the 90 seconds he did and make it to the breakroom below unseen in the 90 second time frame the warren commission said he did. Garrisons invesitagters tried it and none of them could come close to doing it and like again sheila pointed out,he would have had to have gone down the stairs past those two women co workers unbeknowest.great fairy tale to tell but not a factual event that happened.hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

of course all this guy is interested in is telling fairy tales around here so he will toot the horn of the warren commission.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> something else that the  troll ignores and never will accept is that it was proven impossible to do the shooting that oswald allegedly did and the 90 seconds he did and make it to the breakroom below unseen in the 90 second time frame the warren commission said he did. Garrisons invesitagters tried it and none of them could come close to doing it and like again sheila pointed out,he would have had to have gone down the stairs past those two women co workers unbeknowest.great fairy tale to tell but not a factual event that happened.hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> of course all this guy is interested in is telling fairy tales around here so he will toot the horn of the warren commission.


you lie once again
it was proven POSSIBLE, not impossible


----------



## candycorn (Feb 23, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Okay, anything to get you to shut up.  You're right.  I lose. You win.

Maybe on one day, somehow two gunmen fired bullets into the car carrying the President and Governor of Texas.  Maybe one day one of the gunman disappeared into thin air and never committed another crime, none of his fellow conspirators ever committed another crime and offered to give him or her up as a way of saving their ass.  Maybe one day the other gunman--Oswald (*who by the way 3 people here say he didn't do it but you NEVER take them to task--we all wonder why LOL*) or maybe not Oswald, had no escape plan but took what 3 cabs and a bus, went home, got his revolver, killed a cop and ended up at a theater.  Maybe one day every person who did their job excellently and brilliantly at Parkland Hospital, on the FBI, for the Dallas PD, on the Secret Service, Dallas County Coroner's office every other day were all of the sudden taken over by sinister intent.  Maybe in the time after, people wrote memos detailing ohow they cover up crime.  Maybe they botched the autopsy.  Maybe they botched the Commission Report.  Maybe the CIA FBI or whoever, hated Kennedy for not going into Cuba, went through all of this trouble to kill him and then never thought about invading Cuba again (it's still there by the way).  

What was I thinking. 
All I had was the murder weapon with the murderer's prints all over it, a picture of him holding the weapon, and a receipt from when he purchased the weapon.  Sorry to have wasted your time.

You got me, there were probably 3 or 4 dozen shooters that day.  

There; happy?


----------



## groupthink (Feb 23, 2010)

*



			"We don't have any proof that Oswald fired the rifle. No one has been able to put him in that building with a gun in his hand."
		
Click to expand...

*Dallas Police Chief Jesse Curry, quoted by United Press International, November 5, 1969


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...




thats the logic of candy corn troll boy,anything that doesnt go along with his version of events which is oswald did it and oswald did it alone,no matter if it the ballistics and forensic evidence proves its impossible that it happened that way not to mention like you said,the laws of physics were violated that day-thats how he debates in 9/11 discussions as well,or that witnesses reported seeing a gunman firing a rifle behind a picket fence and the warren commission ignored their testimonys,he will make up the most incredible shit cause it doesnt go along with HIS version of events that oswald did it.

biggest troll you will ever find at any message board.Him and slackwell both.


----------



## Dante (Mar 2, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> The accused but never convicted assassin of John F. Kennedy.
> 
> It will remain that way for eternity...
> ...



Lots of murderers get killed in a shoot out with police. Doesn't make them innocent of the initial crime. If you are speaking about within a court of law that is one thing, but try suing for defamation when the case is provable without the court case convicting the perp because the perp is dead.

In a civil suit, Oswald is the murderer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 2, 2010)

This was a good thread of yours you created sometime back,but since the thread title of this thread is much better than that one,thought I would just post this link here where other people that are open minded can come on and look at the posts of yours,mine,again shelia and Ryans where we showed it was IMPOSSIBLE on that thread as we did on this thread,that oswald had anything to do with it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/82932-jfk-and-the-unspeakable.html

Like I said,I Like the title of THIS thread much better than that one since its the truth so rather than keeping that one alive by posting in it,I'll just post the link to it.would rather keep this thread alive instead of that one on the topic.


----------



## Dante (Mar 2, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> This was a good thread of yours you created sometime back,but since the thread title of this thread is much better than that one,thought I would just post this link here where other people that are open minded can come on and look at the posts of yours,mine,again shelia and Ryans where we showed it was IMPOSSIBLE on that thread as we did on this thread,that oswald had anything to do with it.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/82932-jfk-and-the-unspeakable.html
> 
> Like I said,I Like the title of THIS thread much better than that one since its the truth so rather than keeping that one alive by posting in it,I'll just post the link to it.would rather keep this thread alive instead of that one on the topic.



Oswald shot a cop after he shot JFK


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Dante said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> ...



except its NOT provable that oswald did it though. the case would be thrown out as anyone with logic and common sense knows.lol.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


you lack logic and common sense so how would YOU know what someone WITH it would do or say????


----------



## candycorn (Mar 2, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



You'd have to ignore the following:

Oswald's print on the murder weapon.
Oswald's ownership of the murder weapon.
Oswald's picture featuring the murder weapon.
Oswald's opportunity to fire the murder weapon at the President.

You'd have enough to convict before the posecution uttered a word.  

Much less 
His killing of a police office after he left the crime scene. 
His leaving the crime scene. 
His actions after he left the crime scene.

Sometimes I like to think that you're just being argumentative to get someone to talk to you since its obvious you're not very bright, interesting, and probably were a ward of the State at one point or another; hence you bring this topic up after a week of dormancy.  I, in fact, am hopeful that somehow all of your posturing on LHO and 9/11 is some sort of sick and twisted cry for help because absolutely nobody with any sense believes you for a moment.  

If you actually do buy 5% of the nonsense you spout on a daily basis; you're one sad puppy.


----------



## Dante (Mar 2, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



If Oswald went to court then or now, he'd be convicted.

Why? Conspiracy theories are not evidence.

your use of semantics is sophomoric and boring.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




your clearly in denial, afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and only believe in what you want to believe cause only a person on drugs would believe that crap garbage your sprouting off. guess what? its just a THEORY that he did it with not a shread of evidence to prove it.AGAIN you need to look through the posts of this thread of mine,the thread starters and Again Sheilas as we have proved that as well as looking through ours on that link I just posted in my last post as well along with ryans on that thread.

But as we both know,you wont,your in denial and not interested in the truth.you one of those people that have been taken in by these disinformation agent trolls that have penetrated these boards like candy corn troll boy and like ditzcon,only see what you WANT to see so you only listen to to what they say since it supports your delusions you have.


----------



## Dante (Mar 2, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> ....



If you think for even one second I would go to a spam link you post, you're crazier than they say.

I know what you're doing and it would be funny if you gave it up at some point. but you can't you're trapped.

You're a lonely loser looking for something like a life.

It is impossible you have friends to talk to, because the kind of shit you talk about would make any sane person commit murder....of you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 3, 2010)

lol. thanks for proving my point that your afraid of the truth,like the coward you are,you wont look at that link or read through these posts on this thread of the people i mentioned besides myself because your just like those other two idiot trolls ditzcon and candy corn troll boy,only see what you want to see and the truth scares you.so like the coward you are,you run away with your tail between your legs and come back with these kind of posts since you know you cant refute them.how pathetic you are.lol.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 3, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> The accused but never convicted assassin of John F. Kennedy.
> 
> It will remain that way for eternity...
> ...



Get a life and quit drinking the KoolAid, huh?


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 3, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald - 1939 - 1963
> ...



Yea Gunny, I can see your point just looking at your avatar


----------



## Gunny (Mar 3, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I can't see yours.  The lamest Marine with a rifle could have hit JFK at that distance with his/her eyes closed.  I could havenailed him with a Model 29 with an 8" barrel at that distance.  

You conspiracy twits need to run on in to the facilities and check your panties n stuff.


----------



## elvis (Mar 4, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



sir, it was pretty far.  from that book suppository building, sir.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 4, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Gunny,  I think we need to give the twits the benefit of the doubt.  Hell, there is ZERO evidence of a second gunman for sure.  But theres JUST AS MUCH evidence of a THIRD, FOURTH, FIFTH....FIFTIETH  OR ONE HUNDREDTH gunman as well.  

I wouldn't have been surprised if, for that one day, Cameroon had invaded us, popped our President, and then went back to Africa.  The evidence of a supposed second gunman and the evidence of the Cameroon Connection weigh exactly the same; 0.0 grams.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 4, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Gee Gunny, why would you need a rifle...you could leap out of the 6th floor window, land on the trunk, lop of his head with your battle axe, then leap right back into the 6th floor window so fast no one would ever know what happened.






'Conspiracy twits'... you mean the brain dead morons convinced Barack Obama is secretly a muslim that is working with Iran to attack Israel, or that Obama is not a US citizen and was really born in Kenya, or that his health care reform is a Bolshevik death panel plot to round up senior citizens and kill grandma and grandpa, or the new missile defense logo is evidence of Obamas Submission To Shariah, or that Obama's "civilian national security force" is his secret army and it's "what Hitler did with the SS," or Obama's speaking to schoolchildren is really 'Recruiting for Hitler Youth', or that Obama created a phony swine flu to get Kathleen Sebelius confirmed as Sec. of Health and Human Services, or that global warming is a giant communist plot by people that wear plastic pocket protectors and horn rimmed glasses to feed their insatiable appetite for power and money???


----------



## candycorn (Mar 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Just out of curiosity, 3 people on here said Oswald had nothing to do with it...why aren't you continuously screaming at them?  You said he did it; they said he didn't.  WTF?


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 5, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



First you tried to use guilt by association, that I had to take responsibility for their point of view. I was talking to you, not talking to them. What don't you comprehend?

You ignored evidence I provided, so your argument is invalid.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 5, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I said "you win" did I not?  

As for "guilt by association" thats your problem that only the most idiotic members of society share your views.  If I had views that were harbored by Terral, EOTS, 9/11Rimjob and others here, it would sure as shit cause me to re-think my approach.  Or do you believe that the stoplights blinking at Main and Washington avenues are part of "something big"?    

I'm just curious why you won't stand up for your beliefs in the face of *all* of those who disagree; instead of just *some *of them who disagree?  You seem...well not seem...you are pretty disingenuous since you are not doing that.  Just a question; one that you're afraid to answer.  

Check please.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 5, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, guilt by association is your problem and you used it as an excuse. You want to paint everyone with the same 'conspiracy nut' brush. You are unable or unwilling to approach this case with an open mind and you are also unable or unwilling to participate in a debate based on evidence, logic and scientific laws. Instead, you base your beliefs and argument on your intrinsic preconceptions. Your argument is profiling and classifying people. They are YOUR prejudices and YOUR need to conform. The laws of physics never take a vacation, even if it is the President of the United States. Whether Oswald or someone else fired from the TSDB, one set of wounds (Connolly's) match that location. So there was a gunman in that general location. I don't really care what his name is.

I am not a conspiracy theorist. But I refuse to just dismiss a conspiracy when the evidence is overwhelming there was one. The evidence in the assassination of President Kennedy is overwhelming that Oswald or any one lone gunman in the 6th floor of the TSDB COULD NOT inflict all the wounds. THUS, the evidence supports there was more than one gunman in more than one location. Maybe if you would invest the time and effort I have, you would be more informed about the nature and the scope of the anomalies and scientific evidence that does not add up to a lone gunman.

I don't speak for any other posters on this board, and they don't speak for me. I can't fathom why that fact isn't clear to you.

Do you share the views of the most idiotic members of society that:
Barack Obama is secretly a muslim that is working with Iran to attack Israel, or that Obama is not a US citizen and was really born in Kenya, or that his health care reform is a Bolshevik death panel plot to round up senior citizens and kill grandma and grandpa, or the new missile defense logo is evidence of Obamas Submission To Shariah, or that Obama's "civilian national security force" is his secret army and it's "what Hitler did with the SS," or Obama's speaking to schoolchildren is really 'Recruiting for Hitler Youth', or that Obama created a phony swine flu to get Kathleen Sebelius confirmed as Sec. of Health and Human Services, or that global warming is a giant communist plot by people that wear plastic pocket protectors and horn rimmed glasses to feed their insatiable appetite for power and money???


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2010)

this is a really really great book that people should read interested in the truth.Its called Murder In Dealy Plaza.what we know now that we didn't know then about the death of JFK by James Fetzer PHD. On the back cover of the page it goes on to say by Fetzer-We now no vastly more about the killing of John F Kennedy than was known 40 years ago.New evidence has been uncovered by the bold application
of scientific and technolgical expertise to the assassination records,including the film,photographic,and autopsy records.Murder in Dealy Plaza presents the best of the new assassination research,and clearly explains the significance of these findings for the credibility of the official story.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2010)

It then goes on to say-"No jury would have convicted Lee Harvey Oswald in the face of the arguments set forth in this excellent volume.Murder In Dealy Plaza masterfully exposes the fallacies of The Warren Commission Report through objective,incontrovertible,medical,scientific,and investigative analyses of both old and new evidence.The conclusions are as solid as the creditials and research experience of the contributing authors." by Cyril Wecht M.D,J.D,Coroner,allegheny county,past president of American Acedemy Of Forensic Scientists and american College Of Legal medicine.  "something else it doesnt mention is Wecht is a very credible person in the fact that he has done over 10,000 autopsys so he knows what he is talking about that oswald could not have pulled the trigger."

It then goes on to say Murder In Dealy Plaza is a deeply disturbing book which documents the deceit and deception that marked the governments handling of the evidence in The Kennedy assassination.The authors,all highly skilled professionals,describe the coverup,from the falsification of the autopsy results to the alteration of the zapruder film.Michael Kurtz,author of Crime Of The Century.

thats why folks this is a MUST READ BOOK!!!!!! which tears apart the fairy tale that oswald was the loan assassian.the pics already do that anyways cause like I said,they show a gunman firing a rifle behind the picket fence that witnesses reported but was ignored by the warren commission and those witnesses were intimidated by dallas police authorities to change their story as well.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 5, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Well, I'll let the public decide whose problem it is.  If you think those of us who feel the case is closed are the ones who have some 'splaining to do, why is it you never see a special about us on TV ridiculing us?  Just wondering.



Bfgrn said:


> You are unable or unwilling to approach this case with an open mind and you are also unable or unwilling to participate in a debate based on evidence, logic and scientific laws.


Plam print on the gun?  Oswald's
Picture of man olding the gun?  Oswald
Shots that killed JFK fired from...a building where Oswald worked.
Suspicious actions (to say the very least) after JFK was killed?  Oswald's
Who popped a cop in Oak Cliff after JFK was shot?  Oswald.

No other evidence exists (in the real world) of a second gunman; Just Oswald.

See sonny, that is evidence; not your memo that you've trumped up into something you think is substantial.



Bfgrn said:


> Instead, you base your beliefs and argument on your intrinsic preconceptions. Your argument is profiling and classifying people. They are YOUR prejudices and YOUR need to conform. The laws of physics never take a vacation, even if it is the President of the United States. Whether Oswald or someone else fired from the TSDB, one set of wounds (Connolly's) match that location. So there was a gunman in that general location. *I don't really care what his name is.*



I'll give you a hint as to the name _*whispering* O-S-W-A-L-D_



Bfgrn said:


> I am not a conspiracy theorist.



*BULLSHIT ALERT!!!!​*


Bfgrn said:


> But I refuse to just dismiss a conspiracy when the evidence is overwhelming there was one. The evidence in the assassination of President Kennedy is overwhelming that Oswald or any one lone gunman in the 6th floor of the TSDB COULD NOT inflict all the wounds. THUS, the evidence supports there was more than one gunman in more than one location.


Its just that nobody saw the 2nd gunman, the bullets from the 2nd gun, or any physical evidence pointing to a second gunman (shell casings, weapon, footprints, discarded gloves, etc...).  Why not a 3rd gunman if that is your threshold for beliving there was a 
2nd gunman?  Why not a 4th?  Why not 75 of them?  Just as much evidence of the 3rd, 4th, or 75th gunman exists as there is for the 2nd.  Hmm.  



Bfgrn said:


> I don't speak for any other posters on this board, and they don't speak for me. I can't fathom why that fact isn't clear to you.


That fact is clear but if you care at all about your topic and aren't here just to spout off, you'd take all of those who disagree with you to task, just not me.  But for some reason, you let your fellow whackjobs say Oswald had nothing to do with off with a nod to their "research".  LOL



Bfgrn said:


> Do you share the views of the most idiotic members of society that:


No, I believe Oswald acted alone but you're being too hard on yourself and your fellow whack jobs.



Bfgrn said:


> Barack Obama is secretly a muslim that is working with Iran to attack Israel, or that Obama is not a US citizen and was really born in Kenya, or that his health care reform is a Bolshevik death panel plot to round up senior citizens and kill grandma and grandpa, or the new missile defense logo is evidence of Obamas Submission To Shariah, or that Obama's "civilian national security force" is his secret army and it's "what Hitler did with the SS," or Obama's speaking to schoolchildren is really 'Recruiting for Hitler Youth', or that Obama created a phony swine flu to get Kathleen Sebelius confirmed as Sec. of Health and Human Services, or that global warming is a giant communist plot by people that wear plastic pocket protectors and horn rimmed glasses to feed their insatiable appetite for power and money???



No but then again I never made such a claim that someone contradicts.  When they do say our President isn't a citizen, I weigh in that he is.  I think you've checked out when you start talking about swine flu and pocket protectors etc...

The bottom line is that in this thread 2 or 3 people have stated that Oswald had nothing to do with it.  You said he did.  Yet you're not in the mood to take them to task?  One has to wonder why.  I think you know that he did, that he acted alone, and you're simply here just to try to gain some bizarre form of noteriety by claiming opposite.  In short  pal; if you believe what you're saying, youd take anybody who opposed you to task (I didn't say any of the crap about Obama slick); not just because you get more attention from someone who totally disagrees with you (me) than those who partially disagree with you.  

Be a man for a change; sack up and bring it to them.  Curvelight has the women's wing covered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, 3 people on here said Oswald had nothing to do with it...why aren't you continuously screaming at them? You said he did it; they said he didn't. WTF?

Damn this guy is extremely dense. He is so dense that he doesnt realise your not screaming at those people that posted in the beginning ignorant of the facts because those people ran off with their tail between their legs when we started giving evidence and facts that refute the official version.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Have you seen the obama deception video I posted earlier? Its a must see video if you havent.it talks about the kennedy assassination in it.Also these are two must see videos you need to look at if you havent.The first one talks about WHY the secret service let down their protection that day and had no interest in protecting him.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI70I0jKFw8[/ame]

The second one here below proves who was the REAL gunman that fired the head shot to the face.dont mention it to these people after watching it who it was,lets see them watch it and comment on it to prove that they watched it.doubt they will,the people that posted on the first page defending the fairy tale that oswald did it,only see what they WANT to see so they wont watch it of course.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIlX0HjkmI[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 7, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You want me to 'be a man'? When are you going to start? When I've posted evidence, you refuse to look at it, claiming you're not really interested in the case. When confronted with facts and anomalies that contradict the single bullet theory that you can't answer, you quit. 

If you want to let the public decide...you LOSE big time...over 70% of Americans don't believe the Warren Report. So start 'splainin'... 

You mentioned 'special about us on TV ridiculing us'...tell me more. I want to hear the logic and what was said. Was the special on the JFK assassination?

As far as trying to get me to take on other posters on this thread, I wasn't talking to them. I was talking to you. And they were talking to you, not to me. You need to stop acting like an ass. I have no control over others.

You continue to ask me to buy YOUR faith in the Warren Report, the government and the 'official' version to the truth. But you continue to present as 'fact' evidence that was gathered and reported by the FBI. The SAME FBI that was complicit with the memo.

I told you I am not a conspiracy theorist, your response was to yell foul at the top of your lungs. OK, then YOU tell me what I believe and what I don't believe Einstein. 911, Pearl Harbor, area 51 etc, etc...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 7, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*
All facts point toward Oswald--all of them do.  Prints, photos, opportunity, motive, actions after the shooting.  

Did you see The History Channel's Unsolved History version?  Explains that he could have taken the shots and be seen 4 flights below 48 seconds later when the cops gave him 90 seconds.   It basically slam dunk's your "case" into the garbage compactor where it belongs.  Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot; they're in on it too.    Its probably too main-stream for you so heres a conspriacy-whackjob special--a You Tube video--  It is something that would cause most people to chuckle--blaming homicidal bankers for the execution of numerous Presidents.  Yeah, real sane.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIlX0HjkmI[/ame]

But hey, at least you're playing the universal conspiracy whacko manual to the letter by proving over and over what a nutjob you are.  So please don't let that stop you.  

Check please.*


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 7, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What's going on here candycorn? Now you are attributing *quotes* to me that I never said? You accuse me of theories I didn't mention. Are you that dishonest?

You have the right to your opinion about the JFK assassination, but there are valid reasons the overwhelming majority of Americans don't believe the Warren Commission. I suggest you spend some time looking into the case.

I've tried to keep this discussion to physical evidence that anyone can see. I never asked you to trust me, just to trust your own eyes, ears and brain. You refused to look at most of the evidence I posted. But even when I showed you how the Warren Commission moved the entrance wound in the President up and to the right from his back to his neck, you refused to see it. You dismissed it. It should raise questions and create some doubt in the findings of the Warren Commission, useless you have a built in bias or agenda.

We never even made it to the fatal head wound, but if you say the Warren Commission is right, then explain how Oswald was able to move the Texas School Book Depository Building to the opposite side Elm St?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 8, 2010)

The palm print on the rifle that killed JFK belongs to Oswald.
The picture of a person posiing with the rifle that killed JFK features Oswald.
The Dallas police officer who was killed after JFK was killed was killed by Oswald.
The fatal shots from the rifle that killed JFK came from the place where Oswald worked.
The Dallas police department placed Oswald in the building after the execution.

The evidence of a second shooter in Dealey Plaza doesn't exist.  As much evidence of a third, fourth, fiftieth or hundredth shooter exists as does evidence of a second shooter.  

Those are the facts and they are not in dispute.

Please keep up with your skadoodles and pointless videos like Terral does.  The once palpable line between you and fringe idiocy is blurring more and more by the second.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 8, 2010)

candycorn said:


> The palm print on the rifle that killed JFK belongs to Oswald.
> The picture of a person posiing with the rifle that killed JFK features Oswald.
> The Dallas police officer who was killed after JFK was killed was killed by Oswald.
> The fatal shots from the rifle that killed JFK came from the place where Oswald worked.
> ...



WTF is going on candycorn. Are you a dishonest person or that confused? I posted 2 videos on this thread: both of the late Governor John Connally, where he says beyond a shadow of a doubt he was NOT hit by the same bullet that hit President Kennedy.

Everything else I posted is documented evidence from your beloved Warren Commission. You have avoided answering even simple and straight forward questions...

Why did the Warren Commission move the first wound? 
How did Oswald move the TSBD bldg to the opposite side of Elm St for the fatal head shot?

In 1978, the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA) said this about the Warren Commission:

It must be said that the FBI generally exhausted its resources in confirming its case against Oswald as the lone assassin, a case that Director J. Edgar Hoover, at least, seemed determined to make within 24 hours of the of the assassination.  

The HSCA concluded in its 1979 report that:

   1. Lee Harvey Oswald fired three shots at President John F. Kennedy. The second and third shots he fired struck the President. The third shot he fired killed the President.

2. Scientific acoustical evidence establishes a high probability that two gunmen fired at President John F. Kennedy. Other scientific evidence does not preclude the possibility of two gunmen firing at the President. Scientific evidence negates some specific conspiracy allegations.

   3. The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that President John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. The committee was unable to identify the other gunmen or the extent of the conspiracy.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 8, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The palm print on the rifle that killed JFK belongs to Oswald.
> ...



Good for them...in the meantime, eat this:

The palm print on the rifle that killed JFK belongs to Oswald.
The picture of a person posiing with the rifle that killed JFK features Oswald.
The Dallas police officer who was killed after JFK was killed was killed by Oswald.
The fatal shots from the rifle that killed JFK came from the place where Oswald worked.
The Dallas police department placed Oswald in the building after the execution.

The evidence of a second shooter in Dealey Plaza doesn't exist.  As much evidence of a third, fourth, fiftieth or hundredth shooter exists as does evidence of a second shooter.  

Those are the facts and they are not in dispute.

Please keep up with your skadoodles and pointless videos like Terral does.  The once palpable line between you and fringe idiocy is blurring more and more by the second.

bon apetit (sp?)

Check Please


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 8, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Translation...



candycorn said:


> I said "you win" did I not?



BULLSHIT ALERT!!!!

You should stick with what you've been told candycorn. Don't use your own brain, it's too hard and risky to not conform to the state...Just keep chanting, over and over...

Anyone with as weak an intellect should be told what to think by the state. You'd be a perfect candidate for North Korean citizenship. The people there are oblivious automatons...

But you are right where you belong... in the obtuse MINORITY...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*So you're saying the...

Palm print on the murder weapon is a fake?
Picture with Oswald holding the weapon is a fake?
His murdering of Officer Tippitt (sp?) didn't happen?
That he didn't work in the Texas School Book Depository in Dallass where the shots were fired from--where they found the weapon had the fake print and was featured in the fake photograph?  

Please do elaborate on exactly how far 'round the bend you've gone.  LOL.

I think Terral gives correspondence courses in how to properly sound like a nutjob; maybe you can get into the Spring Semester if you apply now.
*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 9, 2010)

what i find funny about cornboy troll is he uses the good old reliable history channel as a source,the same source that shows the  propaganda that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the  9/11 attacks as his source,lol.funny that he should even mention it because before the history channel got bought out by murdock,they USED to be objective about the kennedy assassination.they USED to air a special once in a while every year that SLAMDUNKS the warren commissions report called THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY.lol.

that special slamdunks the warren commission in the fact you can see from photos they show,a gunmen firing behind the picket fence that witnesses also reported.thats why many witnesses ran towards the grassy knoll that you see in the zapruder film cause they were courageouly chasing after him.some were yelling at policemen-i saw a shooter behind the picket fence,you got to go get him.which they did try and chase after..so mush for the theory of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassian.lol.with murdock now owning the history channel,you wont see that special again though.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> what i find funny about cornboy troll is he uses the good old reliable history channel as a source,the same source that shows the  propaganda that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the  9/11 attacks as his source,lol.funny that he should even mention it because before the history channel got bought out by murdock,they USED to be objective about the kennedy assassination.they USED to air a special once in a while every year that SLAMDUNKS the warren commissions report called THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY.lol.
> 
> that special slamdunks the warren commission in the fact you can see from photos they show,a gunmen firing behind the picket fence that witnesses also reported.thats why many witnesses ran towards the grassy knoll that you see in the zapruder film cause they were courageouly chasing after him.some were yelling at policemen-i saw a shooter behind the picket fence,you got to go get him.which they did try and chase after..so mush for the theory of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassian.lol.with murdock now owning the history channel,you wont see that special again though.


rimjob never fails to show how much of a dipshit he is


----------



## candycorn (Mar 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> what i find funny about cornboy troll is he uses the good old reliable history channel as a source,the same source that shows the  propaganda that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the  9/11 attacks as his source,lol.funny that he should even mention it because before the history channel got bought out by murdock,they USED to be objective about the kennedy assassination.they USED to air a special once in a while every year that SLAMDUNKS the warren commissions report called THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY.lol.
> 
> that special slamdunks the warren commission in the fact you can see from photos they show,a gunmen firing behind the picket fence that witnesses also reported.thats why many witnesses ran towards the grassy knoll that you see in the zapruder film cause they were courageouly chasing after him.some were yelling at policemen-i saw a shooter behind the picket fence,you got to go get him.which they did try and chase after..so mush for the theory of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassian.lol.with murdock now owning the history channel,you wont see that special again though.



Airing and producing are two different things.  As a responsible outlet of information, they can and should air conflicting view points.  When they have original productions however, they pretty much destroy the theory that Oswald was not involved.  

You're right, they did air that special a few times; much like they aired the special that showed Dr. (giggle) Griffin, Dylan Unsavory, and that other moron get their ass handed to them on every front on 9/11.  

You're problem is (one of your many problems) is you think airing is endorsement; a total kanard (sp?).


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 9, 2010)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > what i find funny about cornboy troll is he uses the good old reliable history channel as a source,the same source that shows the  propaganda that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the  9/11 attacks as his source,lol.funny that he should even mention it because before the history channel got bought out by murdock,they USED to be objective about the kennedy assassination.they USED to air a special once in a while every year that SLAMDUNKS the warren commissions report called THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY.lol.
> ...


yeah, when they were shown it was impossible for thermite to cut through a verticle beam they all hemmed and hawed about some "super thermite paint"

LOL
was quite comical


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 10, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No...that is not what I've said...

Why don't you tell me WHAT I have said? Give me a general outline.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 10, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...





> You should stick with what you've been told candycorn.



*I was told that the prints matched, the picture matched, the man killed Officer Tippitt, and that he worked in the TSBP where the shots were fired from in Dallass.  If you have any information to the contrary, please bring it out terral err I mean brgn or whatever your name is.  *


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 10, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Keep trying to paint me with that brush. The truth is YOU are much closer to the people you dismiss.

I asked you to tell me what I said. Are you unwilling or are you unable?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 10, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> I asked you to tell me what I said. Are you unwilling or are you unable?



*Pay attention (here is what you said) :*



Bfgrn said:


> You should stick with what you've been told candycorn.


*

Here is what I've been told:

The palm print on the murder weapon was Oswald's.
The murder weapon was found in the TSBD; where Oswald worked.
Oswald killed a cop escaping from the swarm of police (sounds pretty innocent to me!!!).
There is a picture of Oswlad holding the murder weapon.

Do you have any information contrary to this?  You can run as much as you want which is precisely what I expect you to do--keep splitting hairs and playing "what if" or "I think" or whining like a little twit that they didn't look for anybody else.  Keep on dancing Shirley; we know what you are; a nutjob and you've earned the title time and again.

If you don't want to be thought of as a conspiracy whacko, you probably should stop acting precisely like every other conspiracy whackjob since the beginning of time.  You're really climbing the ladder rapidly.  


Check please.
*


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 10, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you to tell me what I said. Are you unwilling or are you unable?
> ...



Your language, your constant insults and your use of hyperbole parrots the 'whackjobs' you are so obsessed with denigrating.

As I told you, I am not a conspiracy theorist. But I don't and I won't dismiss evidence in the murder of President Kennedy that is so blatantly misleading and ambiguous.

I told you I don't have a problem accepting Oswald as the lone assassin, BUT the evidence that I can see with my own two eyes doesn't point to that conclusion.

The fact that you are willing to ignore what IS blatantly misleading and ambiguous paints a picture of a person that is not intelligent, close-minded, dogmatic, a conformist and a devout statist that is only capable of parroting what the state tells him.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 10, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Again...

*The palm print on the murder weapon was Oswald's.
The murder weapon was found in the TSBD; where Oswald worked.
Oswald killed a cop escaping from the swarm of police (sounds pretty innocent to me!!!).
There is a picture of Oswlad holding the murder weapon.

Do you have any information contrary to this?*


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 10, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The 'evidence' you keep chanting is not enough to convict Oswald. It does not place him on the 6th floor at 12:25 CST and it does not place the weapon in his hand. It points to someone on the 6th floor firing at the motorcade. And most of all, it does not prove that person is the LONE assassin.

As a matter of FACT, a great deal of evidence points to the contrary. I tried to give you some key evidence that would create some doubt in your allegiance to the Warren Commission's findings. 

If you had listened to any of the LBJ - J Edgar Hoover telephone conversations, you would have found out there was strong evidence Oswald was set up:

Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.

But when LBJ then asked "Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September," an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied "No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there." In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination. 
History Matters Archive - LBJ-Hoover 11-23-63


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*On your planet, maybe not.  On Earth and most planets in the Milky Way, there is more than enough evidnece to convict Oswald so badly his children would have been born guilty.*



Bfgrn said:


> It does not place him on the 6th floor at 12:25 CST and it does not place the weapon in his hand. It points to someone on the 6th floor firing at the motorcade.


*Someone who had the same exact palm print as Oswald.  *



Bfgrn said:


> And most of all, it does not prove that person is the LONE assassin.


*Except there is zero evidence of a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or 50th gunman.  

We've been over all of this before.  If you've got evidence, file suit, bring it forward and take your chances with the courts.  Both of us know why you won't; you'll get your head handed to you.  Put up or shut up.

Check please.*


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEasB7IRZJs]YouTube - Dallas Police : Rifle had NO Fingerprints[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...





> Latona testified that this palmprint was the right palmprint of Lee Harvey Oswald.58 At the request of the Commission, Arthur Mandella, fingerprint expert with the New York City Police Department, conducted an independent examination and also determined that this was the right palmprint of Oswald.59 Latona's findings were also confirmed by Ronald G. Wittmus, another FBI fingerprint



From the Warren commission Report:

Chapter 4

Let me guess; they're all lying.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Nice retreat loser {{{{cabbagepatching}}}}}


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I gave you plenty of evidence that you wouldn't or couldn't address. You ignored it, ran and hid, and then you QUIT...I didn't try to belittle you...

BTW. I already KNOW what the Warren Commission said. But you are unable to explain ANY of the discrepancies. You won't even listen to what 2 subsequent government investigations concluded...

You really turned out to be an asshole...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


and the dipshit projects again


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You've just got to wonder about people.

The guy worked in the building where the shots were fired from; where the murder weapons was found, the weapon bore his palm print, he killed a cop afterword, and even had his picture taken with the murder weapon.  

And loser says, "he wouldn't have been convicted"?    Its almost as if you're dealing with someone who is retarded.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


almost?????


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Listen you slimy little moron...here's what you NEED to do... get me through the first set of wounds. Because without a single bullet hitting Kennedy AND Connally, there HAD to be at least 2 gunman. WHY? Each man's reaction to their wounds were too close together for a shooter with a bolt action rifle to get off 2 shots.

SO Einstein...explain how a bullet fired from a 6th floor window at a downward 21 degree trajectory can hit the President in the back at the level of the 3rd thoracic vertebra, then exit a wound in the front of his neck at the adams apple that is 11 degrees HIGHER. THEN, after exiting the front of Kennedy's neck, the bullet RESUMES the 21 degree downward trajectory and hits Connally?

Get me past this and then you can explain how Oswald moved the TSBD to the opposite side of Elm St for the fatal head shot...

I'll be waiting... no quitting this time you little worm...


----------



## elvis (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



aw.  did Zona wreck your asshole again?  or are you always this whiney?


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 12, 2010)

elvis said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Why are you only able to post empty comments? Why is there never any substance to anything you posts? 

And as USUAL, you have you nose in someone's asshole or you're drooling for cock in your mouth


----------



## elvis (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



everything you've posted in this thread has been empty.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 12, 2010)

elvis said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



WOW...what intellect. Try to assemble a whole paragraph. I challenge you...take a week, a month, a year. Show us that you were not raised by a pack of ignoramuses


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


you post a lot of words but that doesn't prove you have any intelligence


----------



## elvis (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Going after family members, eh shitstain?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

elvis said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


it's all he's got


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 12, 2010)

elvis said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



I never mentioned family, YOU did...are you going to cry now, are you going to run and tell the mod?


----------



## elvis (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Nope.   no point.  everyone knows you are a fuckstain anyway.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


REALLY


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


*
Yeah, I was over-estimating him DiveCon, it is just like dealing with someone who is retarded.  I think his lone purpose in the world is to make 9/11 Rimjob look more intelligent than he actually is by presenting himself as being this ridiculously inept.  

Now we're talking about angles and reaction times to getting shot...Sure...whatever.  

Palm Print on Murder Weapon--Oswald's.
Fatal Shots fired from whose place of business--Oswald's.
Man's face in picture posing with murder weapon--Oswald's.
Guilty of murdering a Dallass Police Officer minutes after he killed Kennedy--Oswald

Have a five year old explain evidence to  you sometime.  I apologize for all of the ridicule that rains down upon you from here on but when you stake a out a ridiculous position, prepare to suffer the ridicule.  

Check please.*


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 12, 2010)

Please people stop covering it up. We all know who shot JFK. There's only one person it could have been:

George W. Bush

Bush took out JFK down, so that LBJ would get us stuck in Vietnam so that Senator Kerry would be sent over and taken out before he could run for President. Unfortunately, Cheney decided to go hunting instead of to Vietnam so Kerry survived.

Their backup plan, of course, was stealing the Presidential election in Ohio. But we all know that the American people outsmarted them there too.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Please people stop covering it up. We all know who shot JFK. There's only one person it could have been:
> 
> George W. Bush
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO 

has about as much credibility as any of the nutty shit posted in this forum


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 14, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well at least we've determined that your problem is not a lack of 'skin in the game', it is a lack of cognitive ability. You are scientifically obtuse.

YES...Angles and reaction times...they are called scientific measurements. It is what I've been talking about from the start of the conversation.

Wounds, locations and victim reaction time...remember?

Your Warren Commission conclusion that Oswald was the lone assassin has 2 MAJOR scientific flaws... 

*Angles*
In the case of a missile fired from rifle, we're talking about Newton's first law of motion:
_Newton's First Law of Motion is a restatement of Galileo's Principle of Inertia: matter tends to move at a constant velocity, unless an outside force acts upon it. In other words, an object that is moving will keep on moving at a constant speed in a straight line unless some outside force causes it to change its speed or direction._

So, a bullet fired from a 6th floor window of the TSBD building, which is approx. 60 feet above Elm Street, will approach the Presidential limousine at a downward trajectory. The angle of that downward trajectory has been determined to be approx. 21 degrees. 

According to Newton's First Law of Motion, the missile will continue on that downward 21 degree trajectory, unless an outside force acts upon it.

1) When that missile hits the President in the back, at the level of the third thoracic vertebra, it will continue to move at that 21 degree angle through his torso. If it does not hit any bone or skeletal structure and still has energy, it would exits the front of the President's chest.

2) If that missile did hit bone or skeletal structure and still has energy, it could be deflected, slowed or stopped. 

3) If that missile exits from a 4-6 inch anatomically higher wound in the President's throat, above his shirt collar, slightly nicking the knot in his tie:
a) the missile WAS deflected
b) and the missile would NOW have a new UPWARD trajectory (approx. 11 degrees).

4) Conclusion: the missile would no longer hit John Connally. It would no longer retain a downward trajectory. And, it would possibly exit the vehicle over the driver's head.

*Reaction times*
Because the event was recorded by Abraham Zapruder from the area of the grassy knoll on his 8mm Bell & Howell  Zoomatic Director Series Model 414 PD camera, we are able to see and measure the initial and subsequent reactions of the President and the Governor to their wounds. 

1) The Warren Commission determined from the Zapruder film that the time span between the President's reaction to his first non-fatal wound and the Governor's reaction to his non-fatal wounds was a maximum of 1.7 seconds.

2) The Warren Commission determined from test firings of the bolt action rifle that the fastest time interval between shots the weapon could be fired is 2.3+ seconds.

3) The Warren Commission determined that unless the President and the Governor were hit by the same missile, there had to be a second gunman.

*Conclusion: the single bullet theory is false. *

You are welcome to explain what planet YOU studied science and physics. I will stick with the planet Earth...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I apologize for a cut and paste but you're simply no longer worth the effort:

*Palm Print on Murder Weapon--Oswald's.
Fatal Shots fired from whose place of business--Oswald's.
Man's face in picture posing with murder weapon--Oswald's.
Guilty of murdering a Dallass Police Officer minutes after he killed Kennedy--Oswald*


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Translation...you quit...AGAIN...

Clearly you are not an intelligent person. You are unable to think for yourself or use critical thinking. Come back when you grow up sonny boy...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



When "I" grow up...sure fool...whatever.  

You seem to think there were two gunmen but somehow you can't produce a shred of evidence of the 2nd gunman.  Apparently the same diabolical genius that facilitated the most perfect escape ever for one of the assailants, left the other guy having a shootout with police in broad daylight.  

But, in the end, we all know that you're just a flake of dandruff on the shoulder of humanity and your silly little plots are just that; silly and ignorant.  

Before you go, I would like to ask you how did the palm print of Lee Harvey Oswald make it onto the murder weapon.  Just for kicks, please lay out the whole conspiracy.  I'm sure it will be entertaining; God knows that what you've posted up to now sure has been.

"Not enough to convict"---puh leeze.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I just produced evidence in this thread there HAD to be a second gunman. If the single bullet theory doesn't hold up, the LONE assassin theory fails. You are clearly not intelligent enough to understand it.

Why would be difficult for a second gunman to escape? NO ONE was even looking for a second suspect. The Dallas Police put out ONE APB for ONE individual...

puh leeze??? In order to 'convict' any individual of murdering the President of the United States, or convicting any individual of murdering any person with a rifle, you must be able to prove THAT individual pulled the trigger.

Here's a FACT for you to face...you CAN'T...

As a matter of FACT, Oswald failed a paraffin test on his face and cheeks. The testimony of FBI agent John Gallagher told the Warren Commission that Oswald's cheek casts tested negative by Neutron Activation Analysis, suggesting Oswald had not shot a rifle. 

Again, your argument is to just have 'faith' in evidence from government agencies that would be impacted negatively by exposing their failed security for the President of the United States.

AND again, you ask me to ignore OBVIOUS discrepancies, anomalies and deceptions in 'reported' evidence. Plus, you want me to dismiss CRITICAL evidence withheld by those same government agencies, like the fact less than 24 hours after the assassination, the FBI Director made the President (LBJ) aware there was an impostor a few months earlier who showed up at the Soviet Embassy in Mexico City using Oswald's name. 

_At 10 AM on the morning following the Kennedy assassination, President Lyndon Johnson and FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover discussed the state of the case over the telephone. In response to LBJ's question about "the visit to the Soviet Embassy in September," Hoover replied:

"No, that&#8217;s one angle that&#8217;s very confusing, for this reason&#8212;we have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet embassy, using Oswald&#8217;s name. That picture and the tape do not correspond to this man&#8217;s voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet embassy down there."
_The Mexico City Tapes


Clearly you're an individual who is only capable of parroting what the government TELLS you. So, please make the argument that equals intelligence?


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

"People will believe forever, no matter the reliability of the evidence," said Charles Stewart, a Purdue University communications professor who studies and teaches how conspiracy theorists make their conspiracies believable. "We love conspiracies in this country. Even back to the colonists, Americans always have been suspicious about their government and have rallied around conspiracies."


great quote from;
Academic says `cult of secrecy' feeds conspiracies on Kennedy - Baltimore Sun


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> "People will believe forever, no matter the reliability of the evidence," said Charles Stewart, a Purdue University communications professor who studies and teaches how conspiracy theorists make their conspiracies believable. "We love conspiracies in this country. Even back to the colonists, Americans always have been suspicious about their government and have rallied around conspiracies."
> 
> 
> great quote from;
> Academic says `cult of secrecy' feeds conspiracies on Kennedy - Baltimore Sun



Why don't you tell us what you believe?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> "People will believe forever, no matter the reliability of the evidence," said Charles Stewart, a Purdue University communications professor who studies and teaches how conspiracy theorists make their conspiracies believable. "We love conspiracies in this country. Even back to the colonists, Americans always have been suspicious about their government and have rallied around conspiracies."
> 
> 
> great quote from;
> Academic says `cult of secrecy' feeds conspiracies on Kennedy - Baltimore Sun



*He's really going to be pissed off in a few months when this comes out:

&#34;Reclaiming History: The Assassination of President John F. Kennedy&#34; (2011)*


----------



## candycorn (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Now you have a fake Oswald in your "theory".  Thanks for proving my point over and over.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > "People will believe forever, no matter the reliability of the evidence," said Charles Stewart, a Purdue University communications professor who studies and teaches how conspiracy theorists make their conspiracies believable. "We love conspiracies in this country. Even back to the colonists, Americans always have been suspicious about their government and have rallied around conspiracies."
> ...



I believe that oswald acted alone.
I have not seen anything but fairy tales and wishful thinking that says otherwise.


Now, in true conspiracy theorist fashion, go ahead and issue your personal attacks.......


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

here is the support for what I believe;

"   1. The shots which killed President Kennedy and wounded Governor Connally were fired from the sixth floor window at the southeast corner of the Texas School Book Depository. This determination is based upon the following:
          * (a) Witnesses at the scene of the assassination saw a rifle being fired from the sixth floor window of the Depository Building, and some witnesses saw a rifle in the window immediately after the shots were fired.
          * (b) The nearly whole bullet found on Governor Connally's stretcher at Parkland Memorial Hospital and the two bullet fragments found in the front seat of the Presidential limousine were fired from the 6.5- millimeter Mannlicher-Carcano rifle found on the sixth floor of the Depository Building to the exclusion of all other weapons.
          * (c) The three used cartridge cases found near the window on the sixth floor at the southeast corner of the building were fired from the same rifle which fired the above-described bullet and fragments, to the exclusion of all other weapons.
          * (d) The windshield in the Presidential limousine was struck by a bullet fragment on the inside surface of the glass, but was not penetrated.
          * (e) The nature of the bullet wounds suffered by President Kennedy and Governor Connally and the location of the car at the time of the shots establish that the bullets were fired from above and behind the Presidential limousine, striking the President and the Governor as follows:

Page 19

               1. President Kennedy was first struck by a bullet which entered at the back of his neck and exited through the lower front portion of his neck, causing a wound which would not necessarily have been lethal. The President was struck a second time by a bullet which entered the right-rear portion of his head, causing a massive and fatal wound.
               2. Governor Connally was struck by a bullet which entered on the right side of his back and traveled downward through the right side of his chest, exiting below his right nipple. This bullet then passed through his right wrist and entered his left thigh where it caused a superficial wound.
          * (f)There is no credible evidence that the shots were fired from the Triple Underpass, ahead of the motorcade, or from any other location.
   2. The weight of the evidence indicates that there were three shots fired.
   3. Although it is not necessary to any essential findings of the Commission to determine just which shot hit Governor Connally, there is very persuasive evidence from the experts to indicate that the same bullet which pierced the President's throat also caused Governor Connally's wounds. However, Governor Connally's testimony and certain other factors have given rise to some difference of opinion as to this probability but there is no question in the mind of any member of the Commission that all the shots which caused the President's and Governor Connally's wounds were fired from the sixth floor window of the Texas School Book Depository.
   4. The shots which killed President Kennedy and wounded Governor Connally were fired by Lee Harvey Oswald. This conclusion is based upon the following:
          * (a)The Mannlicher-Carcano 6.5-millimeter Italian rifle from which the shots were fired was owned by and in the possession of Oswald.
          * (b)Oswald carried this rifle into the Depository Building on the morning of November 22, 1963.
          * (c)Oswald, at the time of the assassination, was present at the window from which the shots were fired.
          * (d)Shortly after the assassination, the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle belonging to Oswald was found partially hidden between some cartons on the sixth floor and the improvised paper bag in which Oswald brought the rifle to the Depository was found dose by the window from which the shots were fired.
          * (e)Based on testimony of the experts and their analysis of films of the assassination, the Commission has concluded that a rifleman of Lee Harvey Oswald's capabilities could have fired the shots from the rifle used in the assassination within the elapsed time of the shooting. The Commission has concluded further that Oswald possessed the capability with a rifle which enabled him to commit the assassination.



Page 20

          * (f)Oswald lied to the police after his arrest concerning important substantive matters.
          * (g)Oswald had attempted to kill Maj. Gen. Edwin A. Walker (Retired, U.S. Army) on April 10, 1963, thereby demonstrating his disposition to take human life.
   5. Oswald killed Dallas Police Patrolman J. D. Tippit approximately 45 minutes after the assassination. This conclusion upholds the finding that Oswald fired the shots which killed President Kennedy and wounded Governor Connally and is supported by the following:
          * (a) Two eyewitnesses saw the Tippit shooting and seven eyewitnesses heard the shots and saw the gunman leave the scene with revolver in hand. These nine eyewitnesses positively identified Lee Harvey Oswald as the man they saw.
          * (b) The cartridge cases found at the scene of the shooting were fired from the revolver in the possession of Oswald at the time of his arrest to the exclusion of all other weapons.
          * (c) The revolver in Oswald's possession at the time of his arrest was purchased by and belonged to Oswald.
          * (d) Oswald's jacket was found along the path of flight taken by the gunman as he fled from the scene of the killing.
   6. Within 80 minutes of the assassination and 35 minutes of the Tippit killing Oswald resisted arrest at the theatre by attempting to shoot another Dallas police officer.
   7. The Commission has reached the following conclusions concerning Oswald's interrogation and detention by the Dallas police:
          * (a) Except for the force required to effect his arrest, Oswald was not subjected to any physical coercion by any law enforcement officials. He was advised that he could not be compelled to give any information and that any statements made by him might be used against him in court. He was advised of his right to counsel. He was given the opportunity to obtain counsel of his own choice and was offered legal assistance by the Dallas Bar Association, which he rejected at that time.
          * (b) Newspaper, radio, and television reporters were allowed uninhibited access to the area through which Oswald had to pass when he was moved from his cell to the interrogation room and other sections of the building, thereby subjecting Oswald to harassment and creating chaotic conditions which were not conducive to orderly interrogation or the protection of the rights of the prisoner.
          * (c) The numerous statements, sometimes erroneous, made to the press by various local law enforcement officials, during this period of confusion and disorder in the police station, would have presented serious obstacles to the obtaining of a fair trial for Oswald. *To the extent that the information was erroneous or misleading, it helped to create doubts, speculations, and fears in the mind of the public which might otherwise not have arisen."
*

from;
Chapter 1


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



WOW...a 'theory'??? What the hell is wrong with you? ... It is public record. The quotation I posted is FBI Director J Edgar Hoover.

History Matters Archive - LBJ Phone Calls - November 23 1963

I posted a recording you can listen to of the 11/29/63 LBJ-Hoover's phone conversation earlier where the subject of an Oswald impostor in Mexico City is talked about again...you REFUSED to listen to it...

To call someone else out, when YOU refuse to listen or see anything that would call your beliefs into question IS ignorance...


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> here is the support for what I believe;
> 
> "   1. The shots which killed President Kennedy and wounded Governor Connally were fired from the sixth floor window at the southeast corner of the Texas School Book Depository. This determination is based upon the following:
> * (a) Witnesses at the scene of the assassination saw a rifle being fired from the sixth floor window of the Depository Building, and some witnesses saw a rifle in the window immediately after the shots were fired.
> ...



I just proved the bullet did not enter at the back of his neck ...

Pay attention...

As a matter of FACT...Commission member and future president Gerald R. Ford had the final wording of the report changed. 

The initial draft of the report stated:
"A bullet had entered his *back* at a point slightly above the shoulder to the right of the spine."

Ford wanted it to read:
"A bullet had entered the *back of his neck *slightly to the right of the spine."

The final report said: 
"A bullet had entered the base of the back of his neck slightly to the right of his spine."

You people need to take a course in anatomy/physiology...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

You need to take a course in what proof is.
Just because you believe something with faith close to a religious faith, doesn't make it "proof".


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> You need to take a course in what proof is.
> Just because you believe something with faith close to a religious faith, doesn't make it "proof".



Page 19

1. President Kennedy was first struck by a bullet which entered at the back of his neck and exited through the lower front portion of his neck...


SHOW me the 'NECK' wound...

















The signed autopsy sheet, including the placement and description of the back wound, was verified by Admiral George Gregory Burkley, personal physician to the president who directed the autopsy at Bathesda. Burkley filled out and signed John F. Kennedy's official death certificate on November 23rd, 1963. He verified the location of the back wound and signed the Kennedy autopsy sheet at Bethesda on November 24th. That death certificate revealed the back wound to be, in the Admiral's own words, at the president's "third thoracic vertebra."The neck has seven CERVICAL vertebrae, and this observed and verified wound was described as three THORACIC vertebrae lower than the neck itself. A wound in the back, exactly where the official autopsy sheet and the coat and shirt placed it.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > You need to take a course in what proof is.
> ...



yawn, and how exactly does this discredit the official story?


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Are you serious? Really???


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



looks close enough to cause damage to the neck to me. somebody made an error, thats about it.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Close enough? A bullet entering the BACK on a DOWNward trajectory? HOW does it exit the front of the neck ABOVE the collar? HOW does it hit Governor Connally?

Even the FBI's own photo shows the bullet would exit the President's chest, NOT his neck


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

It's close to his neck, I highlighted the part of the report that stated that early on, mistkes were made and reports were erroneous. 

I just don't see where there is anything to make me think it was all a conspiracy.


The arguments your making have gone on and on and on for years.
Your starting too sound like charlie brown's teacher, sorry, but it's all been said before.

If there was any credence, something besides a few posts on a message board would have happened.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> It's close to his neck, I highlighted the part of the report that stated that early on, mistkes were made and reports were erroneous.
> 
> I just don't see where there is anything to make me think it was all a conspiracy.
> 
> ...



Close to his neck doesn't work... there was a HOLE in JFK's back and a hole in JFK's neck, not in his back and a hole his chest.

You really need to understand the laws of physics...

As a matter of FACT...HERE is how the Warren Report got around this problem...they LIED.








Warren Commission Exhibits CE385 and CE386

It's not about a conspiracy, it is about the truth. If the evidence supported Oswald as the lone assassin, I wouldn't have a problem with it. But it doesn't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > It's close to his neck, I highlighted the part of the report that stated that early on, mistkes were made and reports were erroneous.
> ...




Thats why its a complete waste of time trying to have a discussion with CandyCorn,Divecon  or Slackjaw is because they clearly dont understand the laws of physics and how they work.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...


^^^^more TPP
i see you have found a new ass to lick, rimjob


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes 911insidenutjob, SUPER-Genius amd bfgrn, I understand that's your position, I have also stated mine.
We have to come to the proverbial deadend.
What's to discuss, you guys both believe in this conspiracy, 911insidejob, well, I'll let that username speak for itself.

There is no point in attempting debate with you guys, even though several of us have.

You have your religion, I have my, well, understanding of reality.

It's ok, really it is.

The entertaining thing is to see you guys try to support your theories. I have conveintly included a photo that explains my views on your claims below;


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Yes 911insidenutjob, SUPER-Genius amd bfgrn, I understand that's your position, I have also stated mine.
> We have to come to the proverbial deadend.
> What's to discuss, you guys both believe in this conspiracy, 911insidejob, well, I'll let that username speak for itself.
> 
> ...





slackjawed said:


> Now, in true conspiracy theorist fashion, go ahead and issue your personal attacks.......



Oh, I see, so there are 2 sets of rules. One for you and another set of rules for 'those people' 

How ironic you chose that image...guess it's truly a case of the pot calling the 'kettle' black...
_
You are the pot calling the kettle black when you point to another person and accuse that person of doing something that you are guilty of doing yourself._
_Pocket English Idioms_


I have one question...am I now forced to subscribe to all conspiracy theories? I never believed Pearl Harbor or 9/11 were inside jobs. But, It appears the 'smart' people have labels and a box I MUST conform to...

I will close with some very profound and very appropriate words from a VERY ironic source:

As every past generation has had to dis-enthrall itself from an inheritance of truisms and stereotypes, so in our own time we must move on from the reassuring repetition of stale phrases to a new, difficult, but essential confrontation with reality.

For the great enemy of truth is very often not the lie--deliberate, contrived and dishonest--but the myth--persistent, persuasive, and unrealistic. Too often we hold fast to the cliches of our forebears. We subject all facts to a prefabricated set of interpretations. We enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought.

*Commencement Address at Yale University*

President John F. Kennedy
June 11, 1962


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 911insidenutjob, SUPER-Genius amd bfgrn, I understand that's your position, I have also stated mine.
> ...



*blah blah blah blah*

the intelligence level of your post is indicated in the box below.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



WOW... such wisdom...

BTW, your 'close enough' perfectly fits the definition of 'religion' It is clear you have undying 'faith' the government wouldn't lie to you...it's called statism'

I'll live with my label...and you will have to live with yours...

That's the way it goes statist...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



OOOOOhhhh, my feeeeeelings are hurt! 





Here's your problem;


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2010)

elvis said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



yeah thats what you are Elvis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I tried to tell you that earlier that you get nowhere debating with Candy Corn Boy but I guess you had to find that out for yourself.If the facts of the case doesnt fit his version of events,he will always come back and post lies and disinformation as long as it goes along with his version of events that he wants to see.

I tried to tell you that,that he will blatanly ignore evidence and facts that doesnt go along with his version of events and will always post the most insane crap to try and save face in his posts.Thats why like I said earlier,that at this other site he posts at, so many people there see what a joke of a poster he is,that one poster at thats site appropriately made a thread there called IS CANDY CORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 17, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I've been on vacation; did that cracker ever answer how Oswald's prints made it onto the murder weapon?


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Here's your problem...you have to prove he was on the 6th floor of the TSBD at 12:25 CST and that he fired the weapon. Paraffin test on Oswald's face and cheeks were negative...indicating he did not fire the rifle.

You continue to fail....


----------



## candycorn (Mar 17, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...


*
So you are saying there was no palm print on the murder weapon?  Yes or no. 

Eventually all twoofer nutjobs get into these little pissing contests. Some sort of wax test trumps whether or not prints were on a murder weapon in your rapidly upside-down universe?  LOL.  *


----------



## candycorn (Mar 19, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



At times like these....I would like to think that faced now with having to make the claim outright that there was some chicanery going on and sound like a lunatic...BFRGN or whatever his name is decided just to wallow away in the shame of silence but it is more likely the ignoramus is on vacation and will be back on Monday committing violence against common sense.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 11, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



If that first video isn't doctored, it sure does explain a lot.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 11, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



As anyone knows, prints on a murder weapon on not conclusive evidence.  The weapon WAS oswalds, so yes, his prints were on it, that doesn't mean he fired it at the president.

He was a patsy from the beginning, do you think the one's behind Kennedy's assassination wouldn't make sure his prints were on the gun?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2010)

since there have  been so many JFK threads made lately,this one needs to be brought back to the top since the title of this thread is the truth which hurts the feelings of troll candyfag-aka omamamerica so much that he can only fling shit in defeat while bFgrn owns his ass in this debate and hands it to him on a platter.


----------

